# Caos a Trieste. Sgomberi e idranti contro manifestanti



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


Poi sta gente va in piazza contro il pericolo fascista 

Ma ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Marilson (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando



90% di vaccinati in doppia dose, 60mila nuove prime dosi somministrate in poche ore il 15 mattina, file interminabili alle farmacie per farsi il tampone. Misura impopolare per pochissimi, si e' anche dato troppo risalto a una protesta che rappresenta lo zero virgola zero zero della popolazione che non vuole nuovi lockdown. Tutto il resto conta veramente poco.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ho letto che hanno provato ad alzare da terra i manifestanti che si erano seduti ed alcuni sono stati trascinati di peso, oltre al fatto che due sono stati colpiti da malore e trasferiti in ospedale...


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

quindi che farà la polizia starà li ad oltranza fino alle 4 del mattino???  ci credo poco... oggi sgomberano domani sarà nuovamente bloccato... e anche se sgomberano senza il 30-40% di lavoratori in meno che pensano di fare?? la folla a trieste ogni giorno aumenta e dopo le azioni di oggi aumenterà ancora di piu! *la gente come noi non molla mai!*


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


Sto Puzzer prima ha fatto l'eroe, poi una volta che si è fatto conoscere e che ha capito di aver sollevato un polverone, se ne è lavato le mani. Ora questi sono tutti cani sciolti che possono combinare qualunque cosa. Non è finita qui, insomma...


----------



## Sam (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 90% di vaccinati in doppia dose, 60mila nuove prime dosi somministrate in poche ore il 15 mattina, file interminabili alle farmacie per farsi il tampone. Misura impopolare per pochissimi, si e' anche dato troppo risalto a una protesta che rappresenta lo zero virgola zero zero della *popolazione che non vuole nuovi lockdown*. Tutto il resto conta veramente poco.


perché invece negli altri paesi dove il Green Pass così pervasivo non esiste, stiamo assistendo a lockdown continui, vero? Non stiamo mica assistendo a riaperture, vero?


----------



## LukeLike (18 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque al di là di green pass sì o green pass no, su cui si potrebbero dire tante cose, le immagini a cui stiamo assistendo sono davvero raccapriccianti e stiamo facendo una figura mondiale...


----------



## Marilson (18 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> perché invece negli altri paesi dove il Green Pass così pervasivo non esiste, stiamo assistendo a lockdown continui, vero? Non stiamo mica assistendo a riaperture, vero?



gia' detto altre volte qui, non puoi paragonare popoli culturalmente diversi. In Italia, tradizionalmente, ci vuole il bastone.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gia' detto altre volte qui, non puoi paragonare popoli culturalmente diversi. In Italia, tradizionalmente, ci vuole il bastone.


Con la comunicazione che abbiamo avuto noi sul vaccino e sull'indecisione della terza dose a tutti o meno, chiunque avrebbe avuto difficoltà. Non penso che altrove ci sia stata una comunicazione così imbarazzante.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gia' detto altre volte qui, non puoi paragonare popoli culturalmente diversi. In Italia, tradizionalmente, ci vuole il bastone.


a perché in Francia no?? in Australia nemmeno?? guarda che non siamo gli unici a ribellarci.. poi ovviamente ci sono Inglesi e Tedeschi che si farebbero fare di tutto.. ma non siamo l'unico popolo che si ribella


----------



## Marilson (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con la comunicazione che abbiamo avuto noi sul vaccino e sull'indecisione della terza dose a tutti o meno, chiunque avrebbe avuto difficoltà. Non penso che altrove ci sia stata una comunicazione così imbarazzante.



la comunicazione e' stata sbagliata fin dall'inizio, basti pensare al caso trombosi di Astrazeneca. Questo non ha di certo aiutato a dare ai cittadini la possibilita' di una scelta informata. Cio' non toglie che purtroppo per uscire da questa storia bisogna vaccinare, quindi si e' dovuto ricorrere a metodi piu' o meno estremi per spingere in alto le immunizzazioni. In ogni caso, le proteste rappresentano una infinitesima parte della popolazione. Bisogna anche saper contestualizzare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Quando hai un governo ridicolo,perfetta rappresentanza della maggior parte degli italiani,non puoi certo aspettarti altro.

Bello come usino gli idranti e portino via di forza i portuali.
Chissà perchè non hanno fatto lo stesso durante l'assalto alla cigl.

Codardi.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando hai un governo ridicolo,perfetta rappresentanza della maggior parte degli italiani,non puoi certo aspettarti altro.
> 
> Bello come usino gli idranti e portino via di forza i portuali.
> Chissà perchè non hanno fatto lo stesso durante l'assalto alla cigl.
> ...


Non solo idranti ma anche fumogeni e proiettili di gomma..ci sono immagini e video, sulla folla ci sono anche donne e bambini... che vergogna..


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


E' vergognoso, e non pensavo riuscissero ad arrivare a tanto. Ormai non mi sorprende più nulla. 
Il popolo italiano, per la stragrande maggioranza, si conferma un popolo di pecoroni vigliacchi.

Sorridevo quando alcuni, per screditare intellettualmente coloro che non avevano intenzione di farsi la puntura, menzionavano l'assurda teoria dei microchip. Il microchip è superfluo quando un'intera popolazione si appecora volontariamente per poter continuare ad andare al bar. Il green pass non è un mezzo, è il fine. Lo è sempre stato. E non verrà mai più tolto, o sarà velocemente reintrodotto e migliorato per quella che, mettendo le mani avanti, hanno già definito "l'era delle pandemie". Ovviamente tutte accidentali e di origine naturale. 

Quando in un futuro a questo punto non così distopico, per non aver pagato una multa, scoprirete che il vostro lasciapassare non vi permetterà di entrare a teatro, o il conto banca sarà momentaneamente congelato per non aver presentato una dichiarazione dei redditi... ecc., son convinto che ci sarà ancora qualche ********** che non si sarà accorto dove vive.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gia' detto altre volte qui, non puoi paragonare popoli culturalmente diversi. In Italia, tradizionalmente, ci vuole il bastone.


Ma infatti..prendiamo a raffrotno paesi dove se dici "si va a lavoro solo se vaccinati" e la gente nemmeno si sogna di presentarsi senza vaccino con l'italia che 2 giorni dopo l'introduzione del green pass c'erano già quelli che vendevano i GP falsi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' vergognoso, e non pensavo riuscissero ad arrivare a tanto. Ormai non mi sorprende più nulla.
> Il popolo italiano, per la stragrande maggioranza, si conferma un popolo di pecoroni vigliacchi.
> 
> Sorridevo quando alcuni, per screditare intellettualmente coloro che non avevano intenzione di farsi la puntura, menzionavano l'assurda teoria dei microchip. Il microchip è superfluo quando un'intera popolazione si appecora volontariamente per poter continuare ad andare al bar. Il green pass non è un mezzo, è il fine. Lo è sempre stato. E non verrà mai più tolto, o sarà velocemente reintrodotto e migliorato per quella che, mettendo le mani avanti, hanno già definito "l'era delle pandemie". Ovviamente tutte accidentali e di origine naturale.
> ...


E serve il vaccino o il green pass? Ma vi siete accorti che fate il 90% delle vostre operazioni con un telefono ormai? Se vogliono tracciarvi lo fanno già da lì..
Ma la gente ha il terrore del green pass perché "la mia privacy!!" e poi usate l'impronta digitale o la forma del viso per sbloccare un c..... di telefonino....sicuramente il sig. mela o il sognor google quei dati li tengono per loro al sicuro...come mr faccialibro...anche lì, milioni di dati e foto mandate in pasto al web solo per esibizionismo...e sarebbe il gp il sistema di controllo..mi viene da ridere..


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E serve il vaccino o il green pass? Ma vi siete accorti che fate il 90% delle vostre operazioni con un telefono ormai? Se vogliono tracciarvi lo fanno già da lì..
> Ma la gente ha il terrore del green pass perché "la mia privacy!!" e poi usate l'impronta digitale o la forma del viso per sbloccare un c..... di telefonino....sicuramente il sig. mela o il sognor google quei dati li tengono per loro al sicuro...come mr faccialibro...anche lì, milioni di dati e foto mandate in pasto al web solo per esibizionismo...e sarebbe il gp il sistema di controllo..mi viene da ridere..


fino a prova contraria Mr. Google e Mr. Facebook non mi ostacolano dall'andare al lavoro o fare altro.. la carta o marchio verde si...


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Hanno scioperato anche al porto di Ravenna con presidio! nemmeno li si passa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Il bello è che dicevano che lo sciopero era stato un flop, il porto non era bloccato, lavorano normalmente e poi ti ritrovi la polizia con gli idranti e i lacrimogeni.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Poi sta gente va in piazza contro il pericolo fascista
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto?



Niente paura, qualche altra sede CGIL messa a ferro e fuoco, e ritorna la democrazia dei compagni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2021)

Mettessero la stessa foga per sgomberare i rave, i campi ROM e i raduni delle baby gang...


----------



## sunburn (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> gia' detto altre volte qui, non puoi paragonare popoli culturalmente diversi. In Italia, tradizionalmente, ci vuole il bastone.


Pre-green pass la percentuale di vaccinati in Italia era sostanzialmente in linea con quella di Germania, Francia e Spagna. Nello stesso di lasso di tempo, nel Regno Unito se n’erano fatte poche in più nonostante la tanto declamata efficienza nel vaccinare.
Molto probabilmente le misure prese in Italia hanno consentito di staccare Germania, Francia e Uk: in questi Paesi, senza “bastone” i cittadini non è che si siano scannati per farsi vaccinare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> fino a prova contraria Mr. Google e Mr. Facebook non mi ostacolano dall'andare al lavoro o fare altro.. la carta o marchio verde si...


Veramente il GP serve perché così tutti si può tornare al lavoro..senza l'imposzione del gp si sarebbero vaccinate metà persone forse...e probabilmente a breve saremmo stati di nuovo con le chiusure...

In ogni caso è un paese strano l'italia, davvero avverso alla democrazia..la maggioranza della gente è straconcorde col GP, almeno il 65-70% è favorevole...ma si deve ascoltare la minoranza...


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente il GP serve perché così tutti si può tornare al lavoro..senza l'imposzione del gp si sarebbero vaccinate metà persone forse...e probabilmente a breve saremmo stati di nuovo con le chiusure...
> 
> In ogni caso è un paese strano l'italia, davvero avverso alla democrazia..la maggioranza della gente è straconcorde col GP, almeno il 65-70% è favorevole...ma si deve ascoltare la minoranza...


siete voi in minoranza... il resto d'Europa e del mondo questa forma di pass sanitario restrittivo per tutti i lavoratori nessuno lo ha fatto, solo noi... e non dirmi perché non ci vacciniamo... l'immunità di pecora stabilita l'avete raggiunta a quanto pare.. secondo i vostri dati..

ma si vede che questi 3-4 milioni di lavoratori che non si vogliono vaccinare.. DANNO TROPPA NOIA .. e quindi vanno perseguitati..


----------



## gabri65 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mettessero la stessa foga per sgomberare i rave, i campi ROM e i raduni delle baby gang...



Eh no, i rave proprio no. Essenziali per documentare quanto sta accadendo in tema di infrazioni.

Poi, stranamente, quando vengono tenuti, arrivano sempre prima i giornalisti, eh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente il GP serve perché così tutti si può tornare al lavoro..senza l'imposzione del gp si sarebbero vaccinate metà persone forse...e probabilmente a breve saremmo stati di nuovo con le chiusure...
> 
> In ogni caso è un paese strano l'italia, davvero avverso alla democrazia..la maggioranza della gente è straconcorde col GP, almeno il 65-70% è favorevole...ma si deve ascoltare la minoranza...



Infatti si vede come in Germania (dove hanno già dichiarato che NON obbligheranno nessuno a farsi vaccinare e dove i datori di lavoro NON possono chiedere ai propri dipendenti se sono vaccinati o meno),sono vicinissimi al lockdown,no ?
Così come la maggior parte degli stati europei.

Fortuna che ci siamo noi così "avanti" da obbligare le persone a farsi iniettarsi il vaccino contro la propria volontà.
E poi siamo così "avanti" da sostenere che si siano vaccinate di propria spontanea volontà  

Lontanamente potevo anche capire la forzatura del gp se le vaccinazioni fossero state al di sotto del 50%,ma una volta raggiunto il 70,poi 75,poi 80,ora 85%,ridicoli non sono solamente quelli al governo,ma anche tutte le altre persone che sostengono questa misura,nonostante la copertura dell'85% delle popolazione.

Una volta raggiunta questa cifra si sarebbe dovuto smettere di soffiare continuamente sul fuoco,invece ancora continuano


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> siete voi in minoranza... *il resto d'Europa e del mondo questa forma di pass sanitario restrittivo per tutti i lavoratori nessuno lo ha fatto, solo noi*... e non dirmi perché non ci vacciniamo... l'immunità di pecora stabilita l'avete raggiunta a quanto pare.. secondo i vostri dati..
> 
> ma si vede che questi 3-4 milioni di lavoratori che non si vogliono vaccinare.. DANNO TROPPA NOIA .. e quindi vanno perseguitati..


Forse perché in altri paesi c'è un pelo più di serietà..prendiamo l'esempio dei ristoranti..finora da quando c'è il GP sono stato in 6 ristoranti e solo uno mi ha chiesto il GP...ecco perché da noi si deve per forza sempre sculacciare la gente..

Comunque minoranza dubito, se domani mattina facessero un sondaggio su chi è pro e chi contro il GP di certo almeno il 60% si direbbe favorevole


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque minoranza dubito, se domani mattina facessero un sondaggio su chi è pro e chi contro il GP di certo almeno il 60% si direbbe favorevole


si certo votando sulla piattaforma _Rousseau... _oppure il classico sondaggio del corriere della sera... visto come snocciola i numeri dei presenti alle manifestazioni.. da 100.000 persone presenti a Roma sono arrivati a dire "qualche migliaio di no-vax e buona parte fascisti.."

quando la stampa e i dati non sono neutrali... e ci godete pure quando leggete queste falsità..


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 90% di vaccinati in doppia dose, 60mila nuove prime dosi somministrate in poche ore il 15 mattina, file interminabili alle farmacie per farsi il tampone. Misura impopolare per pochissimi, si e' anche dato troppo risalto a una protesta che rappresenta lo zero virgola zero zero della popolazione che non vuole nuovi lockdown. Tutto il resto conta veramente poco.


Ma infatti erano tre gatti… noi stiamo tornando alla normalità, i rimanenti talebani no vax si mettono il cuore in pace e aspettino qualche mese che finira anche per loro (grazie a chi ha senso civico)


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> perché invece negli altri paesi dove il Green Pass così pervasivo non esiste, stiamo assistendo a lockdown continui, vero? Non stiamo mica assistendo a riaperture, vero?


Tranquillo che in gb è questione di settimane e arrivano


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> i rimanenti talebani no vax


ok nazivax


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Un conto è protestare, un conto bloccare un paese se si è in NETTA NETTA NETTA minoranza. Per me le forze dell'ordine hanno agito correttamente, per tutti i cittadini con senso civico che hanno bisogno e voglia di lavorare.


----------



## Marilson (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma infatti erano tre gatti… noi stiamo tornando alla normalità, i rimanenti talebani no vax si mettono il cuore in pace e aspettino qualche mese che finira anche per loro (grazie a chi ha senso civico)


esattamente cosi


----------



## Marilson (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Un conto è protestare, un conto bloccare un paese se si è in NETTA NETTA NETTA minoranza. Per me le forze dell'ordine hanno agito correttamente, per tutti i cittadini con senso civico che hanno bisogno e voglia di lavorare.


corretto


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> corretto


Anche io sono pienamente d'accordo.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Un conto è protestare, un conto bloccare un paese se si è in NETTA NETTA NETTA minoranza. Per me le forze dell'ordine hanno agito correttamente, per tutti i cittadini con senso civico che hanno bisogno e voglia di lavorare.








anche solo 1 persona che manifesta può fare la differenza è un sacrosanto diritto...


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> anche solo 1 persona che manifesta può fare la differenza è un sacrosanto diritto...


Quindi secondo te ogni persona o gruppo di persone che vogliono far prevalere la propria idea hanno diritto di bloccare un paese per farlo? Viva l’anarchia.. qui non c’entra niente il sì o no green pass si parla di avere un minimo di civiltà nell’esprimere legittimamente dissenso senza arrecare danni agli altri..


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te ogni persona o gruppo di persone che vogliono far prevalere la propria idea hanno diritto di bloccare un paese per farlo? Viva l’anarchia.. qui non c’entra niente il sì o no green pass si parla di avere un minimo di civiltà nell’esprimere legittimamente dissenso senza arrecare danni agli altri..


non è anarchia... confondi l'anarchia con il diritto di ribellarsi e manifestare, contro legge/i che per certi versi copiano o imitano le leggi di segregazione..

quindi si, per me è giusto bloccare il paese per questo, per me ne vale la pena... non voglio che il futuro di mio figlio sia deciso dall'avere o no un secondo,terzo,quarto pass...per lavorare o fare qualsiasi altra cosa di sociale , L'UNICO PASS che accetto è solo la mia carta d'identità.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Puzzer prima ha fatto l'eroe, poi una volta che si è fatto conoscere e che ha capito di aver sollevato un polverone, se ne è lavato le mani. Ora questi sono tutti cani sciolti che possono combinare qualunque cosa. Non è finita qui, insomma...



Già.
In questi casi non mi sento di condannare l'uso della forza, purché non diventi abuso.
È gente pericolosa e come tale va trattata.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Diretta per chi interessa. Ma Puzzer non si è dimesso? Ora sta a parlare al megafono. Mah...In ogni caso, vedremo che succederà quando incontrerà il governo e lì giudicherò.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> anche solo 1 persona che manifesta può fare la differenza è un sacrosanto diritto...


Hai perfettamente ragione, ma manifestare il dissenso è una cosa, bloccare di proposito il lavoro ad altre migliaia o milioni di persone che si sono vaccinate appositamente per lavorare è un altro.
Penso che nessuno vieti la possibilità di manifestare il dissenso, anzi.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non è anarchia... confondi l'anarchia con il diritto di ribellarsi e manifestare, contro legge/i che per certi versi copiano o imitano le leggi di segregazione..
> 
> quindi si, per me è giusto bloccare il paese per questo, per me ne vale la pena... non voglio che il futuro di mio figlio sia deciso dall'avere o no un secondo,terzo,quarto pass...per lavorare o fare qualsiasi altra cosa di sociale , L'UNICO PASS che accetto è solo la mia carta d'identità.


Quello che però stai esprimendo adesso non è un diritto però, attenzione. Tu non puoi pretendere far valere un tuo presunto diritto ledendo quello degli altri. Tu puoi andare in tutte le piazze del mondo, nelle manifestazioni autorizzate, a manifestare quel che vuoi e non facendo del male a nessuno. Se io sto aspettando un carico vitale per la mia azienda e non arriva perché tre energomeni del porto hanno deciso di bloccare tutto per non farsi il vaccino o il tampone, è un altro paio di maniche. Nel caso sarebbe uno sciopero, ma non è nemmeno autorizzato.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma manifestare il dissenso è una cosa, bloccare di proposito il lavoro ad altre migliaia o milioni di persone che si sono vaccinate appositamente per lavorare è un altro.
> Penso che nessuno vieti la possibilità di manifestare il dissenso, anzi.


Si chiama sciopero con manifestazione... Ne hanno diritto


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quello che però stai esprimendo adesso non è un diritto però, attenzione. Tu non puoi pretendere far valere un tuo presunto diritto ledendo quello degli altri. Tu puoi andare in tutte le piazze del mondo, nelle manifestazioni autorizzate, a manifestare quel che vuoi e non facendo del male a nessuno. Se io sto aspettando un carico vitale per la mia azienda e non arriva perché tre energomeni del porto hanno deciso di bloccare tutto per non farsi il vaccino o il tampone, è un altro paio di maniche. Nel caso sarebbe uno sciopero, ma non è nemmeno autorizzato.


si chiama sciopero ad oltranza con sit-in è una normalissima manifestazione... se hai un carico importante mi spiace... lamentati con le istituzioni che hanno creato leggi liberticide a tutte le classi lavorative... non sono i magnifici portuali di trieste che hanno bloccato il paese ma il green pass "allargato", se no puoi chiedere ai poliziotti se possono guidare le gru..al posto loro ma ne dubito.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si chiama sciopero con manifestazione... Ne hanno diritto


In termini di legge hai diritto ad uno sciopero quando è indetto dai sindacati, altrimenti hai solo diritto agli idranti in faccia. Non è che puoi mascherarti dietro a presunti diritti solo quando ti fa comodo e poi negare quelli degli altri. Se segui la legge la segui fino in fondo, altrimenti libero di fare come vuoi ma ne paghi le conseguenze (oppure no se ti va bene).


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In termini di legge hai diritto ad uno sciopero quando è indetto dai sindacati, altrimenti hai solo diritto agli idranti in faccia. Non è che puoi mascherarti dietro a presunti diritti solo quando ti fa comodo e poi negare quelli degli altri. Se segui la legge la segui fino in fondo, altrimenti libero di fare come vuoi ma ne paghi le conseguenze (oppure no se ti va bene).


Non mi pare Gandhi o Rosa Parks avevano i sindacati CGIL a dirgli quando fare sit-in..ripeto è una forma pacifica di protesta...quello che ha fatto schifo ed ora ha fatto il giro di tutti i media stranieri.. sono gli idranti le manganellate, i proiettili di gomma e i lacrimogeni su uomini donne e bambini che manifestavano pacificamente.


----------



## Sam (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che in gb è questione di settimane e arrivano


Fino a prova contraria Boris Johnson ha detto che in UK non avrebbe forzato nessuno nemmeno se la campagna vaccinale fosse andata male.
Potrebbe cambiare idea? Può darsi. Ma per adesso in UK hanno meno restrizioni che qui.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non è anarchia... confondi l'anarchia con il diritto di ribellarsi e manifestare, contro legge/i che per certi versi copiano o imitano le leggi di segregazione..
> 
> quindi si, per me è giusto bloccare il paese per questo, per me ne vale la pena... non voglio che il futuro di mio figlio sia deciso dall'avere o no un secondo,terzo,quarto pass...per lavorare o fare qualsiasi altra cosa di sociale , L'UNICO PASS che accetto è solo la mia carta d'identità.


Non è anarchia??? In qualsiasi stato del mondo dove fai una manifestazione e peggio uno sciopero non autorizzato ti arrestano direttamente senza passare dal via...Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Se non è anarchia è fascismo....in democrazia, volente o non volente, la maggioranza vince sempre...e qui non si tratta di una maggioranza semplice, ma di stragrande maggioranza...e di una netta minoranza che vuole bloccare il paese...se non è anarchia o fascismo questo come lo chiami?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Puzzer in piazza: "In tre ore avremo un incontro con il governo. Perciò, faremo tornare indietro le 150 persone rimaste nel porto".

Ci sono applausi, ma anche disapprovazione con persone che gli dicono "ti prendono per il c..o".*


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> E' vergognoso, e non pensavo riuscissero ad arrivare a tanto. Ormai non mi sorprende più nulla.
> Il popolo italiano, per la stragrande maggioranza, si conferma un popolo di pecoroni vigliacchi.
> 
> Sorridevo quando alcuni, per screditare intellettualmente coloro che non avevano intenzione di farsi la puntura, menzionavano l'assurda teoria dei microchip. Il microchip è superfluo quando un'intera popolazione si appecora volontariamente per poter continuare ad andare al bar. Il green pass non è un mezzo, è il fine. Lo è sempre stato. E non verrà mai più tolto, o sarà velocemente reintrodotto e migliorato per quella che, mettendo le mani avanti, hanno già definito "l'era delle pandemie". Ovviamente tutte accidentali e di origine naturale.
> ...


Complimenti vivissimi per continuare a definire chi non la pensa come te pecoroni vigliacchi e **********....ma ormai abbiamo capito che siamo in dittatura del 2% italiani che hanno la sacrosanta verità in mano....
P.s. ed esattamente cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato ad avere conto banca sarà momentaneamente congelato per non aver presentato una dichiarazione dei redditi? A meno che si voglia tutelare chi fa evasione fiscale....


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Puzzer in piazza: "In tre ore avremo un incontro con il governo. Perciò, faremo tornare indietro le 150 persone rimaste nel porto".
> 
> Ci sono applausi, ma anche disapprovazione con persone che gli dicono "ti prendono per il c..o".*


Una bolgia, se sto qui si rivelerà un ciarlatano, ci sarà un'altra marea di gente che agirà contro il Green Pass. Il governo non può far finta di neinte.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è anarchia??? In qualsiasi stato del mondo dove fai una manifestazione e peggio uno sciopero non autorizzato ti arrestano direttamente senza passare dal via...Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Se non è anarchia è fascismo....in democrazia, volente o non volente, la maggioranza vince sempre...e qui non si tratta di una maggioranza semplice, ma di stragrande maggioranza...e di una netta minoranza che vuole bloccare il paese...se non è anarchia o fascismo questo come lo chiami?


Libertà


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

*Marea di fischi in piazza per il governo con il grido "Traditori" e poi il coro "La gente come noi non molla mai".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Complimenti vivissimi per continuare a definire chi non la pensa come te pecoroni vigliacchi e **********....ma ormai abbiamo capito che siamo in dittatura del 2% italiani che hanno la sacrosanta verità in mano....
> P.s. ed esattamente cosa ci sarebbe di sbagliato ad avere conto banca sarà momentaneamente congelato per non aver presentato una dichiarazione dei redditi? A meno che si voglia tutelare chi fa evasione fiscale....



Si dai,adesso sono lo 0,1% degli italiani 
0,1%,la stessa mortalità del coviddi


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marea di fischi in piazza per il governo con il grido "Traditori" e poi il coro "La gente come noi non molla mai".*


Epico... vorrei essere li...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Epico... vorrei essere li...


La cosa da segnalare è che alla fine se ne fregano di questo Puzzer e di quello che dice, ma agiscono proprio per conto loro. Fino a qualche giorno fa, sembrava un problema dei soli portuali, ma alla protesta ci sono praticamente tutti i lavoratori di qualsiasi tipo.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cosa da segnalare è che alla fine se ne fregano di questo Puzzer e di quello che dice, ma agiscono proprio per conto loro. Fino a qualche giorno fa, sembrava un problema dei soli portuali, ma alla protesta ci sono praticamente tutti i lavoratori di qualsiasi tipo.


Se il governo non trova una soluzione che soddisfi tutti e non il solo Puzzer, succederà un casino. Bene così, a patto che non si faccia male nessuno, quello sempre.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Non possono lanciare dei lacrimogeni a base di Vaccino?


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

La cosa che mi dispiace è che il governo tiri fuori gli artigli (giustamente) per questioni ideologiche soprattutto, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la stesa risposta anche durante il rave abusivo o in faccia a quelli di forza nuova


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahah una signora ha urlato ad un poliziotto: "Dovete stare con noi e non con questo governo di m...a".


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si dai,adesso sono lo 0,1% degli italiani
> 0,1%,la stessa mortalità del coviddi


Fossero anche il 20% cosa cambierebbe? Sarebbero sempre la netta minoranza.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Libertà


Quindi per te la libertà è scegliere liberamente di non farsi il vaccino, rifiutarsi di fare il tampone, tentare di bloccare un paese quando si è in netta minoranza? Andiamo bene....io questo lo chiamo voler vivere in un mondo dove si vuole avere solo diritti senza alcun dovere! E voler obbligare gli altri a pensarla come te! E mi spiace ma il vivere sociale non lo permette perchè ci sono anche gli altri che non la pensano come te (e non solo su vaccino e green pass, ma su qualsiasi argomento).


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si chiama sciopero con manifestazione... Ne hanno diritto


Assolutamente no! lo sciopero è stato stato dichiarato illegittimo! E' al di fuori di tutte le regole. E lo capiranno presto i poveri cristi dei manifestanti comuni, perchè saranno loro ad essere fermati, quando gli arriveranno a casa le richieste danni per interruzione di pubblico servizio....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

Stanno caricando 4 manifestanti 
Certo che a trieste ne hanno acqua da sprecare


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stanno caricando 4 manifestanti
> Certo che a trieste ne hanno acqua da sprecare


Ma non era un flop la manifestazione? Stamattina, Labate ha fatto un post tutto gasato su twitter. Evidentemente, vivo in una realtà diversa io...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non solo idranti ma anche fumogeni e proiettili di gomma..ci sono immagini e video, sulla folla ci sono anche donne e bambini... che vergogna..


è vergognoso portarsi i bambini per delle proteste così, altro che.
poveri bambini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

.

@Ringhio8, ti è gia stato editato una volta.
Alla prossima è ban.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cosa da segnalare è che alla fine se ne fregano di questo Puzzer e di quello che dice, ma agiscono proprio per conto loro. Fino a qualche giorno fa, sembrava un problema dei soli portuali, ma alla protesta ci sono praticamente tutti i lavoratori di qualsiasi tipo.



Imho,Puzzer se l'ha fatta (anche giustamente eh) un pò addosso.
Arrivato ad un certo punto,la pressione era davvero tanta (e anche i rischi su eventuali procedimenti penali)


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Sto vedendo le immagini su sky.. sono tre gatti disperati, mi fan tenerezza


----------



## Prealpi (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo le immagini su sky.. sono tre gatti disperati, mi fan tenerezza


Scusa, possono essere anche due persone,ma hanno i tuoi stessi diritti e li devi rispettare


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, possono essere anche due persone,ma hanno i tuoi stessi diritti e li devi rispettare


ancora con i diritti.... non è un diritto bloccare il lavoro delle persone, NON è UN DIRITTO, è una scelta che ha delle conseguenze. Comunque mi consola il fatto che siano davvero pochi e la maggior parte della gente italiana sia seria e coscienziosa. Tra l'altro la completa debacle delle destre a queste amministrative è dovuta soprattutto al fatto di soffiare su queste "proteste" che evidentemente non rappresentano per nulla il sentire del paese.


----------



## Prealpi (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> ancora con i diritti.... non è un diritto bloccare il lavoro delle persone, NON è UN DIRITTO, è una scelta che ha delle conseguenze. Comunque mi consola il fatto che siano davvero pochi e la maggior parte della gente italiana sia seria e coscienziosa. Tra l'altro la completa debacle delle destre a queste amministrative è dovuta soprattutto al fatto di soffiare su queste "proteste" che evidentemente non rappresentano per nulla il sentire del paese.


È un diritto avere un idea diversa, il mio pensiero potrebbe anche essere simile al tuo, ma è un dovere di uno stato civile rispettare chiunque, poi non voglio certo insegnare nulla ci mancherebbe, ma molte volte vedo che si pensa troppo a noi stessi


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te la libertà è scegliere liberamente di non farsi il vaccino, rifiutarsi di fare il tampone, tentare di bloccare un paese quando si è in netta minoranza? Andiamo bene....io questo lo chiamo voler vivere in un mondo dove si vuole avere solo diritti senza alcun dovere! E voler obbligare gli altri a pensarla come te! E mi spiace ma il vivere sociale non lo permette perchè ci sono anche gli altri che non la pensano come te (e non solo su vaccino e green pass, ma su qualsiasi argomento).



Fino al 2015 abbiamo vissuto così, sbattendoci di chi era vaccinato quindi caro mio se per te portare la mascherina, fare 3 vaccini l'anno covid-19 e avere un green pass per la 5 causa di morte in Italia ti fa eccitare svegliandoti di mattina... è un problema tuo.. Io protesto anche se sono in minoranza anche se È per strappare quel pezzetto in più di libertà! NON MOLLEREMO MAI!! PERCHE ADESSO SONO RIMASTI SOLO I LUPI!!!


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> ancora con i diritti.... non è un diritto bloccare il lavoro delle persone, NON è UN DIRITTO, è una scelta che ha delle conseguenze. Comunque mi consola il fatto che siano davvero pochi e la maggior parte della gente italiana sia seria e coscienziosa. Tra l'altro la completa debacle delle destre a queste amministrative è dovuta soprattutto al fatto di soffiare su queste "proteste" che evidentemente non rappresentano per nulla il sentire del paese.


 
Sbagli hahaha la Debacle della Destra è perché ha tenuto i piedi in due scarpe diverse..cercando di prendere sia i voti da una parte che dall'altra..ma ha fallito.. se faceva vera opposizione avrebbe stravinto..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la comunicazione e' stata sbagliata fin dall'inizio, basti pensare al caso trombosi di Astrazeneca. Questo non ha di certo aiutato a dare ai cittadini la possibilita' di una scelta informata. Cio' non toglie che purtroppo per uscire da questa storia bisogna vaccinare, quindi si e' dovuto ricorrere a metodi piu' o meno estremi per spingere in alto le immunizzazioni. In ogni caso, le proteste rappresentano una infinitesima parte della popolazione. Bisogna anche saper contestualizzare.


Hahaha rido per non piangere..
ancora la storia della fine del tunnel? 
Bisogna vaccinare ? Siiii 
Guardati Israele e le mancate promesse..
Vita normale si si.. intanto gli hanno tolto 2 vaccinazioni perché hanno deciso che non contano nulla  no non ci credo che andate a presso alle parole di questi ! Contano i fatti!
e finora è solo una congiura contro le popolazioni!


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo le immagini su sky.. sono tre gatti disperati, mi fan tenerezza


a me fanno un po' pena davvero. mica tutti ma alcuni.
ci credono davvero in questa cosa immagino come si possano sentire.
ma come fai ad aiutare gente in questo stato? non credo possa mai cambiare idea.
mica tutti ma alcuni per me sono un po' fuori...


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fino al 2015 abbiamo vissuto così, sbattendoci di chi era vaccinato quindi caro mio se per te portare la mascherina, fare 3 vaccini l'anno covid-19 e avere un green pass per la 5 causa di morte in Italia ti fa eccitare svegliandoti di mattina... è un problema tuo.. Io protesto anche se sono in minoranza anche se È per strappare quel pezzetto in più di libertà! NON MOLLEREMO MAI!! PERCHE ADESSO SONO RIMASTI SOLO I LUPI!!!


Non ho capito cosa c'entra il 2015??? E poi come al solito quando non si hanno argomenti x rispondere si passa allo svegliarsi eccitato che poi non di capisce neanche x che cosa... io ho solo detto che se vivi in una democrazia devi rispettare il volere della maggioranza, altrimenti vai a vivere in una dittatura che la pensa come te e non accetta pensieri contrari al tuo...io non ho mai neanche detto che non puoi protestare....ma da qui a dire che una netta minoranza possa tentare di bloccare un paese ce ne passa, x di più con uno sciopero dichiarato illegittimo dove diversi poi ne pagheranno le conseguenze sia in termini di denunce che in termini di danni da pagare


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> ancora con i diritti.... non è un diritto bloccare il lavoro delle persone, NON è UN DIRITTO, è una scelta che ha delle conseguenze. Comunque mi consola il fatto che siano davvero pochi e la maggior parte della gente italiana sia seria e coscienziosa. Tra l'altro la completa debacle delle destre a queste amministrative è dovuta soprattutto al fatto di soffiare su queste "proteste" che evidentemente non rappresentano per nulla il sentire del paese.


NON è un diritto negare il lavoro a chi non la pensa come te.... ammazza che professorone, "è giusto ciò che dico io" poi ci si chiede perchè sto paese coli a picco da decenni


----------



## Raryof (18 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sbagli hahaha la Debacle della Destra è perché ha tenuto i piedi in due scarpe diverse..cercando di prendere sia i voti da una parte che dall'altra..ma ha fallito.. se faceva vera opposizione avrebbe stravinto..


La Lega è diventata un'altra costola del pd e un altro partito sistemico che si fa forte di voti che non prenderà mai più, l'obbiettivo di far perdere credibilità alla destra sfaldandola e indebolendola è stato raggiunto abbastanza serenamente, utilizzando giustamente il cuscinetto pandemico che tanto bene sta facendo all'Italietta dal punto di vista sociopolitico.
Poi quando leggi che Draghi è un grande statista (quando è il più vile degli affaristi) capisci che si potrà fare poco, anche perché l'Italia è il paziente 0 e deve essere il paese che dovrà seguire le misure più dure e drastiche, per pura sperimentazione, tra i paesi occidentali siamo quello di prova, sia dal punto di vista dei clandestini sia dal punto di vista socioeconomico, infatti siamo quel paese che regge il baraccone europeo pur avendo tratto vantaggi nulli entrando nella moneta unica, un baraccone dove molti paesi prendono più di quello che danno e poi vogliono mantenere una certa sovranità che tu invece non hai più perché sei stato svenduto, paesi che sono molto inferiori a te ma sicuramente più furbi.
E' tutto un test, ma in quale mondo mettono l'obbligo vaccinale per 2 mesi e usano finti fascisti per creare falsi nemici spacciati addirittura per novax o estremisti di destra, cioè è pazzesco, in Europa nessuno lo farà, nessuno tratterà la propria gente come degli incivili, nessuno si farà forza della propria incapacità per essere ancora più duro in una situazione insostenibile che andava alleggerita per non creare contrasti o per complicare ancora di più le cose.
E c'è gente che dà del grande statista a quel tizio, messo lì giusto per assicurarsi il posto di PdR, ma non è nemmeno lui, è proprio il clima che si è creato, lui è una marionetta, uno che esegue gli ordini dall'alto, un classico del PD, fanno fare agli altri mentre governano comunque così da poter mettere nel sacco i partiti di destra che in teoria dovrebbero avere la maggioranza in caso di elezioni, partiti di destra che sono entrati al governo per non perdere il treno e poi lo hanno perso lo stesso, il recoveri faund, le sciocchezze, ma quali soldi, solo obblighi e sfinimento mediatico allineato alla propaganda fintoperbenista e violenta del governo.
In molti non hanno ancora capito che di date di scadenza non ce ne sono, qui l'obsolescenza programmata non è prevista o è prevista solo per rifornire poi chi fa il soldo attraverso nuovi sieri da fare o il ricambio delle inutili mascherine e materiale vario, ma non esiste per il grin pass, questo durerà a vita e verrà tenuto per tutte quelle attività esclusive dove un non allineato non potrà entrare.
Normalmente, in epoca moderna, la pandemia dovrà esserci sempre e mantenere l'ordine di vigile attesa, zone rosse, bianche, verdi, quello che vi pare, anche per via di un solo caso in un unico paese di 15000 abitanti, luoghi dove ci sono assembramenti, supermercati, qualsiasi cosa, o mascherina o grin pass, non esisterà altro mondo secondo me, esisterà solamente il controllo della persona che non sarà più paritario, se prima era "io ho il biglietto, viaggio, tu no e ti fanno scendere" adesso c'è proprio una differenza sostanziale che irrigidisce tutto il sistema ma non risolve nulla, lo lobotomizza e lo cambia e se lo cambia non lo fa per tornare al punto di prima ma al mondo tecnologizzato del futuro, con pochi ricchi e tanti poveri, i ricchi non lavorano i poveri e i robot sì, in mezzo poca gente, infatti la popolazione in Europa diminuirà, quanto meno quella che può definirsi etnicamente di quel posto e questo darà maggior spazio ai figli dei figli di quelli che un tempo venivano considerati ospiti che in qualche maniera cambieranno le tradizioni di quel posto cambiando di fatto tutta la società, come? beh faranno più figli, come in Francia, ci arriverà anche l'Italia (in maniera più lenta e goffa) anche se in Italia, i politici, non lavorano per migliorare le condizioni degli italiani e chi arriva dal mare è clandestino, incivile, spesso feccia, con precedenti, quindi una specie di mezzo avanzo di galera senza arte né parte... non vedo dove possa esserci un punto di incontro tra il vecchio e il nuovo, uno muore l'altro sopravvive e il ricco mangia, queste sono le condizioni per la nuova epoca che ci aspetta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te ogni persona o gruppo di persone che vogliono far prevalere la propria idea hanno diritto di bloccare un paese per farlo? Viva l’anarchia.. qui non c’entra niente il sì o no green pass si parla di avere un minimo di civiltà nell’esprimere legittimamente dissenso senza arrecare danni agli altri..


Invece un uomo al governo può?
Ne ha il diritto?? Ok 
Che poi sono proprio loro che usano escamotage hahaha perché la costruzione italiana non lo permette


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> ancora con i diritti.... non è un diritto bloccare il lavoro delle persone, NON è UN DIRITTO, è una scelta che ha delle conseguenze. Comunque mi consola il fatto che siano davvero pochi e la maggior parte della gente italiana sia seria e coscienziosa. Tra l'altro la completa debacle delle destre a queste amministrative è dovuta soprattutto al fatto di soffiare su queste "proteste" che evidentemente non rappresentano per nulla il sentire del paese.


e aggiungo, non sarà un diritto per uno della casta, come sei tu, ma è solo il "potere del popolo", quello che lavora sul serio, cosa che immagino tu manco sappia che vuol dire, voglia o non voglia, tu dipendi da noi miseri escrementi, e se gli escrementi si fermano son caqspi pure tuoi


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> NON è un diritto negare il lavoro a chi non la pensa come te.... ammazza che professorone, "è giusto ciò che dico io" poi ci si chiede perchè sto paese coli a picco da decenni


Che è proprio quello che stanno facendo a Trieste con lo sciopero illeggittimo


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che è proprio quello che stanno facendo a Trieste con lo sciopero illeggittimo


Nessuno blocca l'accesso al porto, chi non condivide può recarsi legittimamente al lavoro. non so tu da dove leggi che sia impedito entrare


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Scusa, possono essere anche due persone,ma hanno i tuoi stessi diritti e li devi rispettare


Se manifestano per i loro diritti senza voler bloccare servizi pubblici certo che vanno rispettati. Ma qui oltre ad voler bloccare servizi pubblici stanno anche facendo uno sciopero illegittimo.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nessuno blocca l'accesso al porto, chi non condivide può recarsi legittimamente al lavoro. non so tu da dove leggi che sia impedito entrare


In effetti ho sbagliato non è a Trieste, il porto oggi è stato bloccato a Ravenna.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In effetti ho sbagliato non è a Trieste, il porto oggi è stato bloccato a Ravenna.


Ah ok, a Ravenna non ci son stato e non conosco la situazione. Ad oggi a Trieste nessuno blocca chi vuole entrare a lavorare. Almeno fino alle 16, se poi han preso iniziative diverse attualmente non ne sono a conoscenza.


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me fanno un po' pena davvero. mica tutti ma alcuni.
> ci credono davvero in questa cosa immagino come si possano sentire.
> ma come fai ad aiutare gente in questo stato? non credo possa mai cambiare idea.
> mica tutti ma alcuni per me sono un po' fuori...


Cambiare idea? E' già buona riuscire a discutere con alcuni....io oggi rispondendo ad un messaggio qui sul forum ho scoperto di essere stato bloccato da un utente....non riuscivo a capire perchè visto che il nome non mi diceva nulla....poi sono andato a vedere e avevamo fatto un normale scambio di opinioni più di due mesi fa, ma evidentemente non gli piaceva avere uno scambio di opinioni con chi non la pensa come lui...


----------



## mil77 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, a Ravenna non ci son stato e non conosco la situazione. Ad oggi a Trieste nessuno blocca chi vuole entrare a lavorare. Almeno fino alle 16, se poi han preso iniziative diverse attualmente non ne sono a conoscenza.


Non penso abbiano preso iniziative diverse, sono io che per errore ho scambiato Trieste con Ravenna.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano preso iniziative diverse, sono io che per errore ho scambiato Trieste con Ravenna.


Beh può succedere, qui è una situazione molto mutevole, cerco di aggiornare anche, ma camper ce ne sono pochi e altri punti per caricare il cell non ne abbiamo. Ora io son tornato a Venezia, torno su stanotte alle 5, se ci son cambiamenti vi faccio sapere


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ultimo appunto, poi vado a dormire, negli ultimi giorni ho visto amici trentennali scannarsi e mettersi le mani addosso per la questione provax vs novax, Indipendentemente dal vostro pensiero, siete davvero capaci di rinnegare anni di amicizie per una cahata simile? Nulla di scientifico, è solo politica


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> e aggiungo, non sarà un diritto per uno della casta, come sei tu, ma è solo il "potere del popolo", quello che lavora sul serio, cosa che immagino tu manco sappia che vuol dire, voglia o non voglia, tu dipendi da noi miseri escrementi, e se gli escrementi si fermano son caqspi pure tuoi


Evito di scendere sul personale Come sei solito fare tu, avrai i tuoi problemi Ci mancherebbe.
ripeto per l’ennesima volta che si può manifestare senza creare danni ad altri e questi sono stati sgombrati proprio per questo motivo.


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che è proprio quello che stanno facendo a Trieste con lo sciopero illeggittimo


Difficile farlo capire


----------



## Mika (18 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


Quando useranno lo stesso sistema per cacciare dai giardini gli spacciatori?


----------



## danjr (18 Ottobre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando useranno lo stesso sistema per cacciare dai giardini gli spacciatori?


Spero presto


----------



## raducioiu (18 Ottobre 2021)

Fa una gran pena comunque vedere che per alcune persone legale=giusto condito con teorie secondo cui la volontà della maggioranza deve prevalere sulla libertà della minoranza e dell'individuo. Sarebbero stati eccellenti nazisti.


----------



## princeps (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ultimo appunto, poi vado a dormire, negli ultimi giorni ho visto amici trentennali scannarsi e mettersi le mani addosso per la questione provax vs novax, Indipendentemente dal vostro pensiero, siete davvero capaci di rinnegare anni di amicizie per una cahata simile? Nulla di scientifico, è solo politica


"Effetto Sarajevo"


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ultimo appunto, poi vado a dormire, negli ultimi giorni ho visto amici trentennali scannarsi e mettersi le mani addosso per la questione provax vs novax, Indipendentemente dal vostro pensiero, siete davvero capaci di rinnegare anni di amicizie per una cahata simile? Nulla di scientifico, è solo politica


Poveri scemi. Sta gente l'attaccherei ai muro. 

Io sono vaccinato ma esco tranquillamente con persone non vaccinate. Non becco sulla vita e sulle decisioni degli altri.

Anzi, generalmente quando conosco qualcuna non le chiedo proprio è vaccinata o meno. Mi interessa se sia figa.


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Evito di scendere sul personale Come sei solito fare tu, avrai i tuoi problemi Ci mancherebbe.
> ripeto per l’ennesima volta che si può manifestare senza creare danni ad altri e questi sono stati sgombrati proprio per questo motivo.



Vediamo quel che succede..intanto hanno detto che nei prossimi giorni precisamente il 23 hanno ottenuto un possibile incontro con Lamorgese e Speranza.. 

Non credo che manifestando " in altro modo " avrebbero ottenuto migliori risultati..


----------



## Devil man (18 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fa una gran pena comunque vedere che per alcune persone legale=giusto condito con teorie secondo cui la volontà della maggioranza deve prevalere sulla libertà della minoranza e dell'individuo. Sarebbero stati eccellenti nazisti.


Piccoli Kapò crescono


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Boh… a me sembra tutto parecchio surreale che dopo che sono stati violati diversi principi della costituzione da un massone che nessuno ha scelto, il cui consenso si basa sulle peggiori lobby, si vada a parlare di diritti violati per via di uno sciopero… nessuno può costringere una persona a vaccinarsi. La salute è un bene individuale, non collettivo. Il diritto a pensarla in modo diverso e a non essere discriminati sul lavoro è aspetto fondamentale di una democrazia… almeno finora è stato così, fino a Draghi.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entra il 2015??? E poi come al solito quando non si hanno argomenti x rispondere si passa allo svegliarsi eccitato che poi non di capisce neanche x che cosa... io ho solo detto che se vivi in una democrazia devi rispettare il volere della maggioranza, altrimenti vai a vivere in una dittatura che la pensa come te e non accetta pensieri contrari al tuo...io non ho mai neanche detto che non puoi protestare....ma da qui a dire che una netta minoranza possa tentare di bloccare un paese ce ne passa, x di più con uno sciopero dichiarato illegittimo dove diversi poi ne pagheranno le conseguenze sia in termini di denunce che in termini di danni da pagare



" Devi rispettare il volere della maggioranza " c'è una lista infinita di eventi storici dove la maggioranza è stata pericolosa e incapace.. e questa è una di quelle volte.. i cambiamenti nel mondo lo ha sempre fatto una piccola minoranza


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh… a me sembra tutto parecchio surreale che dopo che sono stati violati diversi principi della costituzione da un massone che nessuno ha scelto, il cui consenso si basa sulle peggiori lobby, si vada a parlare di diritti violati per via di uno sciopero… nessuno può costringere una persona a vaccinarsi. La salute è un bene individuale, non collettivo. Il diritto a pensarla in modo diverso e a non essere discriminati sul lavoro è aspetto fondamentale di una democrazia… almeno finora è stato così, fino a Draghi.


10min di applausi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E serve il vaccino o il green pass? Ma vi siete accorti che fate il 90% delle vostre operazioni con un telefono ormai? Se vogliono tracciarvi lo fanno già da lì..
> Ma la gente ha il terrore del green pass perché "la mia privacy!!" e poi usate l'impronta digitale o la forma del viso per sbloccare un c..... di telefonino....sicuramente il sig. mela o il sognor google quei dati li tengono per loro al sicuro...come mr faccialibro...anche lì, milioni di dati e foto mandate in pasto al web solo per esibizionismo...e sarebbe il gp il sistema di controllo..mi viene da ridere..


Dipende dall’uso che ne fai dei dati, un conto è sapere in che siti vai o quali sono i tuoi interessi per proporti dei film, dei vestiti, dei beni di consumo. Un altro è quando con un decreto svuotano di fatto i poteri del garante della privacy per ficcare il naso nel tuo conto in banca, sulle tue operazioni finanziarie, sui tuoi dati sanitari, incrociando database per farti accertamenti fiscali basati su redditometri o altri strumenti per infinocchiare il babbeo di turno. Il clima che si è instaurato è quello di un’azione coercitiva crescente, dove ogni iniziativa di questo governo viene giustificata dall’emergenza sanitaria… senza porsi delle domande o interrogativi. L’individuo pare non esistere più, e manco l’Italia e gli italiani esistono più. “Bisogna cedere sovranità“… lo ha detto Draghi.


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Fossero anche il 20% cosa cambierebbe? Sarebbero sempre la netta minoranza.


perchè hai mai visto o sentito parlare di una resistenza interna al governo di un paese composta da maggioranze ?
io mai.
qualunque rivoluzione che io abbia studiato si è basata su minoranze attive per cambiare le cose.
poi può essere una maggioranza scontenta o contenta silenziosa, come per ogni provvedimento c'è chi è concorde e chi meno, ma di concreto agiscono SEMPRE minoranze.
questo continuo sottolineare che siano meno è paradossale e anti storico appunto, oltre ad essere evidentemente sconnesso con la realtà dei fatti perchè le vaccinazioni sono iniziate il 27 dicembre 2020 quindi gran parte della gente si era vaccinata prima del farneticante green pass.

ancora oggi molte persone non sanno cosa sia il green pass e pensano di riceverlo solo con il vaccino, come avviene in qualche paese.


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2021)

a me pare sempre più evidente che con il covid le persone si stanno trasformando e non certo per il vaccino, sarebbe successo anche se non l'avessero mai trovato come per altre malattie, ma il motivo della trasformazione è ben più grave e preoccupante per il futuro.
quando leggo "torneremo alla vita di prima" non concordo affatto, perchè non si potrà fare finta di niente su questi anni
magari un giorno tornerà la maratona con un milione di persone o il concerto con due milioni senza controlli, ma come società gli strascichi ci saranno in modo permanente

tra qualche mese, quando la bolla italica si sgonfierà perchè ora è una pacchia con il tema covid19 che assorbe il 90% dei discorsi e una serie di mancette a discapito dei giovani tanto per cambiare, si tornerà alla realtà cioè i vincoli dovuti dal disastro economico.
e allora sarà interessante vedere la reazione delle persone, perchè non ci sarà "la parte giusta della storia" se fai due siringhe come viene propagandato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa c'entra il 2015??? E poi come al solito quando non si hanno argomenti x rispondere si passa allo svegliarsi eccitato che poi non di capisce neanche x che cosa... *io ho solo detto che se vivi in una democrazia devi rispettare il volere della maggioranza*, altrimenti vai a vivere in una dittatura che la pensa come te e non accetta pensieri contrari al tuo...io non ho mai neanche detto che non puoi protestare....ma da qui a dire che una netta minoranza possa tentare di bloccare un paese ce ne passa, x di più con uno sciopero dichiarato illegittimo dove diversi poi ne pagheranno le conseguenze sia in termini di denunce che in termini di danni da pagare


Anche Adolfo la pensava così


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Poveri scemi. Sta gente l'attaccherei ai muro.
> 
> Io sono vaccinato ma esco tranquillamente con persone non vaccinate. Non becco sulla vita e sulle decisioni degli altri.
> 
> Anzi, generalmente quando conosco qualcuna non le chiedo proprio è vaccinata o meno. Mi interessa se sia figa.


Non esiste più un dialogo, o é bianco o é nero, non si cerca manco più un'intesa.


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche Adolfo la pensava così


Dai Ringhio, @mil77 ha scritto “se vivi in una democrazia” devi rispettare ecc. È proprio l’abc. In alcuni Paesi africani, per tradizione millenaria, ci sono popoli che ritengono sia necessaria l’unanimità per prendere decisioni vincolanti per tutti e non sono certamente un esempio di progresso.
Poi è chiaro che in una democrazia le minoranze hanno il sacrosanto diritto di contestare le decisioni, così come è sacrosanto diritto che la maggioranza porti avanti la propria linea politica, magari facendo proprie alcune istanze delle minoranze se le ritiene utili.

Minoranze contrarie ci sono per qualunque cosa: dal nuovo stadio a Milano alla TAV in val di Susa, dall’apertura di nuovi gasdotti alla costruzione di nuove strade/autostrade ecc ecc ecc.
Se la maggioranza deve sempre e comunque fare che ciò che dice la minoranza, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai Ringhio, @mil77 ha scritto “se vivi in una democrazia” devi rispettare ecc. È proprio l’abc. In alcuni Paesi africani, per tradizione millenaria, ci sono popoli che ritengono sia necessaria l’unanimità per prendere decisioni vincolanti per tutti e non sono certamente un esempio di progresso.
> Poi è chiaro che in una democrazia le minoranze hanno il sacrosanto diritto di contestare le decisioni, così come è sacrosanto diritto che la maggioranza porti avanti la propria linea politica, magari facendo proprie alcune istanze delle minoranze se le ritiene utili.
> 
> Minoranze contrarie ci sono per qualunque cosa: dal nuovo stadio a Milano alla TAV in val di Susa, dall’apertura di nuovi gasdotti alla costruzione di nuove strade/autostrade ecc ecc ecc.
> Se la maggioranza deve sempre e comunque fare che ciò che dice la minoranza, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte.


Perdonami, ma se le decisioni riguardano la salute individuale sono fatti dell'individuo se voglia accettarle e nessuna maggioranza può imporre alcunché. Nessuna decisione collettiva può e deve imporre una decisione che può avere ricadute sulla propria salute individuale. Che uno si voglia vaccinare o meno è una propria decisione e non va né demonizzata né discriminata. A me sembra che ormai l'emergenza sanitaria sia diventata la scusa per imporre decisioni autoritarie senza alcun veto, spacciandole come misure necessarie. Ho visto una intervista di Crisanti in cui diceva che per una volta l'Italia vuole essere lo stato migliore da prendere come esempio. Esempio certamente di dittatura, dove un tizio messo lì su suggerimento di entità come JP Morgan assume iniziative calpestando ogni principio della costituzione.


----------



## princeps (19 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque maggioranza non è sinonimo di giusto
La maggioranza a Gesù ha preferito Barabba


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Minoranze contrarie ci sono per qualunque cosa: dal nuovo stadio a Milano alla TAV in val di Susa, dall’apertura di nuovi gasdotti alla costruzione di nuove strade/autostrade ecc ecc ecc.
> Se la maggioranza deve sempre e comunque fare che ciò che dice la minoranza, chiudiamo tutto e buonanotte.


Ma che ****....non puoi comparare le strade, lo stadio, i gas dotti alla vaccinazione a tappetto obbligatoria con siero sperimentale + green pass a tutti i lavoratori... qui stiamo parlando di un cambiamento che incide su ogni singola persona del nostro paese.. i tuoi esempi non sono per nulla comparabili..


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque vi sta sfuggendo, o non volete vederlo, l’elemento fondamentale: i conteggi sono i più bassi d’Europa. Andate a vedere la Germania come si sta pericolosamente alzando oppure l’Inghilterra che è a un passo dai lockdown “light”. 
si rispettano le opinioni di tutti ma i dati parlano chiaro, il sistema al momento sta funzionando, Trieste o non Trieste


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Comunque maggioranza non è sinonimo di giusto
> La maggioranza a Gesù ha preferito Barabba


Non è sinonimo di giusto ma è sinonimo di democrazia (che non è detto sia giusta).


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma se le decisioni riguardano la salute individuale sono fatti dell'individuo se voglia accettarle e nessuna maggioranza può imporre alcunché. Nessuna decisione collettiva può e deve imporre una decisione che può avere ricadute sulla propria salute individuale. Che uno si voglia vaccinare o meno è una propria decisione e non va né demonizzata né discriminata. A me sembra che ormai l'emergenza sanitaria sia diventata la scusa per imporre decisioni autoritarie senza alcun veto, spacciandole come misure necessarie. Ho visto una intervista di Crisanti in cui diceva che per una volta l'Italia vuole essere lo stato migliore da prendere come esempio. Esempio certamente di dittatura, dove un tizio messo lì su suggerimento di entità come JP Morgan assume iniziative calpestando ogni principio della costituzione.


La salute è un bene individuale, ma anche collettivo. La Repubblica ha l’obbligo di trovare il compromesso per tutelare entrambe.
Peraltro, l’area politica che, in relazione al vaccino, blatera di autonomia individuale è la stessa che non vuole consentire a un soggetto affetto da patologia irreversibile di decidere come concludere gli ultimi giorni della sua vita. Quindi, l’argomento dell’autonomia individuale è palesemente pretestuoso.
Nota a margine. I favorevoli all’eutanasia sono svariati ordini di grandezza più dei no-green pass ma non si sono mai sognati di sfasciare tutto né di minacciare di bloccare il Paese(pur avendone i numeri): hanno raccolto le firme e il popolo con il referendum deciderà da che parte stare, come normale che sia in democrazia.

A ogni modo, l’argomentazione principale dei manifestanti è che il green pass sia una misura non sanitaria. Quindi la salute non c’entra. Mica sono contro il vaccino. O no?

Quanto alle presunte misure autoritarie, se realmente percepite, mi sembrano frutto di un disturbo paranoide, a cui si associano eventi allucinatori. Le varie misure restrittive, alcune sensate altre molto discutibili, sono state via via eliminate. A dirla tutta, alcune sono state eliminate già quando la situazione sanitaria ed epidemiologica lo sconsigliava.
Nel giro di qualche mese verranno eliminati anche green pass e mascherine al chiuso e metteremo la parola “fine” alla pandemia. Resteranno i soliti ultimi giapponesi, che o continueranno a parlare di governo fascista e autoritario o dovranno trovarsi un nuovo complotto.


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma che ****....non puoi comparare le strade, lo stadio, i gas dotti alla vaccinazione a tappetto obbligatoria con siero sperimentale + green pass a tutti i lavoratori... qui stiamo parlando di un cambiamento che incide su ogni singola persona del nostro paese.. i tuoi esempi non sono per nulla comparabili..


Quindi funziona che ci sono “minoranze” che devono essere ascoltate e “minoranze” che chissenefrega? E immagino che decida tu quale minoranza debba essere ascoltata e quale no in base al fatto che tu condivida o meno la posizione della minoranza di turno. Benvenuto Califfato.


----------



## Sam (19 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Perdonami, ma se le decisioni riguardano la salute individuale sono fatti dell'individuo se voglia accettarle e nessuna maggioranza può imporre alcunché. *Nessuna decisione collettiva può e deve imporre una decisione che può avere ricadute sulla propria salute individuale. Che uno si voglia vaccinare o meno è una propria decisione e non va né demonizzata né discriminata. A me sembra che ormai l'emergenza sanitaria sia diventata la scusa per imporre decisioni autoritarie senza alcun veto, spacciandole come misure necessarie. Ho visto una intervista di Crisanti in cui diceva che per una volta l'Italia vuole essere lo stato migliore da prendere come esempio. Esempio certamente di dittatura, dove un tizio messo lì su suggerimento di entità come JP Morgan assume iniziative calpestando ogni principio della costituzione.


Mussolini, ai tempi di Piazza San Sepolcro nel 1919, denigrava il concetto di democrazia proprio per via del suo paradosso intrinseco: basandosi sul volere della maggioranza della popolazione, se quest'ultima volesse un governo anti-democratico, la democrazia cesserebbe automaticamente di esistere. E se una minoranza, contraria a tale trasformazione, si ribellasse ed ottenesse di mantenere le istituzioni democratiche, la democrazia di fatto sarebbe fallita ugualmente, poiché tale situazione violerebbe il principio del volere della maggioranza. Ergo, ci si ritroverebbe davanti ad un golpe che non rappresenta più il volere del cittadino.

Proprio per ovviare a questo paradosso, nelle democrazie che si rispettino, si cerca di evitare che l'impianto democratico sia lesivo nei confronti delle libertà individuali. Da qui le parole di Boris Jonhson, sulla sua contrarietà all'obbligo.

La situazione del Green Pass è esattamente l'emblema di questo paradosso: la maggioranza degli italiani ha scelto la sospensione della democrazia e di alcuni dei suoi diritti individuali, barattandoli con un'emergenza che non c'è più. E questo non è solo pericoloso nell'immediato, per la questione posti di lavoro, ma è pericoloso a lungo termine, poiché crea un precedente per le nostre istituzioni: d'ora in avanti basterà una qualsiasi finta situazione straordinaria per permettere ad un esecutivo di limitare le libertà personali in nome del bene comune.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La salute è un bene individuale, ma anche collettivo. La Repubblica ha l’obbligo di trovare il compromesso per tutelare entrambe.
> Peraltro, l’area politica che, in relazione al vaccino, blatera di autonomia individuale è la stessa che non vuole consentire a un soggetto affetto da patologia irreversibile di decidere come concludere gli ultimi giorni della sua vita. Quindi, l’argomento dell’autonomia individuale è palesemente pretestuoso.
> Nota a margine. I favorevoli all’eutanasia sono svariati ordini di grandezza più dei no-green pass ma non si sono mai sognati di sfasciare tutto né di minacciare di bloccare il Paese(pur avendone i numeri): hanno raccolto le firme e il popolo con il referendum deciderà da che parte stare, come normale che sia in democrazia.
> 
> ...


Secondo me una via di mezzo si può trovare nel rendere il tampone settimanale ed nell’equiparare chi ha avuto il covid a chi ha fatto il vaccino. Certo togliete una misura che sta funzionando benissimo, in questo momento critico della stagione, per degli invasati che pensano di vivere in 1984, mi pare una cosa fuori da ogni logica.
Poi se tra un mese i contagi saliranno alle stelle sarò il primo a dire che la misura non ha funzionato, ma al momento non è così


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi funziona che ci sono “minoranze” che devono essere ascoltate e “minoranze” che chissenefrega? E immagino che decida tu quale minoranza debba essere ascoltata e quale no in base al fatto che tu condivida o meno la posizione della minoranza di turno. Benvenuto Califfato.


non mettermi parole in bocca che non ho detto.. ho solo contestato il fatto che il tuo esempio scozza... non puoi comparare la portata di questo decreto legge che incide su ogni singola persona con la costruzione di un opera muraria in un comune... e poi si, ogni persona è libera di manifestare per qualsiasi cosa..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si certo votando sulla piattaforma _Rousseau... _oppure il classico sondaggio del corriere della sera... visto come snocciola i numeri dei presenti alle manifestazioni.. da 100.000 persone presenti a Roma sono arrivati a dire "qualche migliaio di no-vax e buona parte fascisti.."
> 
> quando la stampa e i dati non sono neutrali... e ci godete pure quando leggete queste falsità..


Ma che vuol dire 100.000 persone? Allora ce n'erano 59 milioni che sono rimasti a casa...una manifestazione non vuol dire nulla..

Io come sempre applico il buon senso e mi baso sulla gente che conosco io, che sono un campione eterogeneo...non farà statistica ma io vedo che la stragrande maggioranza è pro green pass, qualche persona e contraria al vaccino per paura (ci sta) e poi ci sono quei soliti 1-2 fessi dei complotti intergalattici che però "guarda caso" sono anche i più rumorosi e animati quando ci parli..ora, siccome questi personaggi sono emeriti babbei ( nel senso che lo sono davvero, non per questo fatto specifico) ho come l'impressione che i più galletti in questa storia siano i soliti pecoroni VERI che vanno dietro ad ogni minima occasione di polemica che gli viene proposta


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> " Devi rispettare il volere della maggioranza " c'è una lista infinita di eventi storici dove la maggioranza è stata pericolosa e incapace.. e questa è una di quelle volte.. i cambiamenti nel mondo lo ha sempre fatto una piccola minoranza


Forse non mi sono spiegato...la minoranza ha tutto il diritto di manifestare le proprie idee, non ha diritto di fare scioperi illegittimi o di voler bloccare il paese creando disagi e danni a chi non la pensa come loro...perchè allora vale per tutte le minoranze e per qualsiasi argomento non solo per il green pass...se fosse così a breve ci troveremo l'Italia bloccata perchè gay e lesbiche vogliono l'approvazione del DL Zan oppure perchè gli immagrati vogliono lo Ius Soli....


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ultimo appunto, poi vado a dormire, negli ultimi giorni ho visto amici trentennali scannarsi e mettersi le mani addosso per la questione provax vs novax, Indipendentemente dal vostro pensiero, siete davvero capaci di rinnegare anni di amicizie per una cahata simile? Nulla di scientifico, è solo politica


Assolutamente no. Io ho 3/4 amici non vaccinati e ci esco insieme senza problemi, magari si cerca di affrontare il meno possibile il discorso vaccini e parlare di altro. Da segnalare però che tutti i miei amici quando si decide di uscire a mangiare la sera, vanno a farsi il tampone senza problemi e vengono al ristorante.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fa una gran pena comunque vedere che per alcune persone legale=giusto condito con teorie secondo cui la volontà della maggioranza deve prevalere sulla libertà della minoranza e dell'individuo. Sarebbero stati eccellenti nazisti.


Bene un altro che non la pensa come me e mi da anche del nazista...complimenti vivissimi!!!! Che poi se il volere della maggioranza prevale sulla minoranza è nazismo, cosa è chi vuol far prevalere il volere della minoranza su quello della maggioranza???? Aspetto con ansia la risposta....


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Qui sento parlare di democrazia e di maggioranze vs minoranze, quando abbiamo al governo gente che ha preso lo zero virgola e comanda da nazista.

Inoltre tutto il carrozzone mediatico è pro minoranze, non-binari, gay, LGBT, etc etc. Se sei un eterobanale (magari bianco, cristiano e non sinistroide), sei automaticamente eliminato.

Ma di cosa state parlando. Mah.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato...la minoranza ha tutto il diritto di manifestare le proprie idee, non ha diritto di fare scioperi illegittimi o di voler bloccare il paese creando disagi e danni a chi non la pensa come loro...perchè allora vale per tutte le minoranze e per qualsiasi argomento non solo per il green pass...se fosse così a breve ci troveremo l'Italia bloccata perchè gay e lesbiche vogliono l'approvazione del DL Zan oppure perchè gli immagrati vogliono lo Ius Soli....


Se ti trovi il paese in constante blocco economico o in guerriglia vuol dire che sono state fatte leggi che non piacciono... fatevene una ragione, in quel caso o molli la presa o usi il pugno di ferro... ora vediamo di che pasta è fatta Draghi...non sempre il pugno di ferro è la soluzione giusta... basta guardare cosa è successo in america con i *"black lives matter"* basta una scintilla, un morto, una manganellata troppo forte su una tempia..un poliziotto dal grilleto facile.. già me li vedo i titoli dei giornali... *da No-vax a MARTIRE!!* e li inizieranno a partire le molotov..

la polizia intanto ha finito i lacrimogeni...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Io aspetterei 10 giorni prima di dire che i contagi sono calati. Crisanti, che ora per molti sarà diventato da virologo a complottista basti vedere che in tv appare molto meno rispetto ai mesi precedenti, ha detto chiaramente che stanno sgonfiando i dati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2021)

Visto quello che sta succedendo nel mondo possiamo dire che il " Sistema italia" ha funzionato ?


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Qui sento parlare di democrazia e di maggioranze vs minoranze, quando abbiamo al governo gente che ha preso lo zero virgola e comanda da nazista.


Eppure mettendo insieme i voti presi alle ultime elezioni dai partiti al governo si arriva intorno al 90%. E certamente alle prossime insieme supereranno l'80%(se la Meloni non si affloscia nei prossimi due anni, in tal caso confermerebbero il 90% circa). Ma in quest'epoca di antiscientismo dilagante, non mi sorprende che si sia passati a prendere a picconate anche la matematica.
Insomma, ve li siete scelti voi, eh! Io ve lo dico da 15 anni che ci sono modi più interessanti di trascorre le domeniche che andare a mettere una croce su una scheda...


----------



## Sam (19 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Qui sento parlare di democrazia e di maggioranze vs minoranze, quando abbiamo al governo gente che ha preso lo zero virgola e comanda da nazista.*


Su questo, perdonami, non ci possiamo fare nulla.
La Costituzione ammette rimpasti di maggioranza nel Parlamento all'interno di una legislatura. Questo è il cancro della democrazia parlamentare con proporzionalità pura.
Ma chi se ne importa, tanto abbiamo la Costituzione _più bella del mondo_, come dice Benigni.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Inoltre tutto il carrozzone mediatico è pro minoranze, non-binari, gay, LGBT, etc etc. Se sei un eterobanale (magari bianco, cristiano e non sinistroide), sei automaticamente eliminato.
> 
> Ma di cosa state parlando. Mah.


No, il carrozzone mediatico non è pro minoranze, ma PRO-PD. Che è diverso. E la dimostrazione è che se sei un non-binario ottieni attenzione, ma se lotti per evitare di dover mostrare la tessera di fedeltà al governo per lavorare, no.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eppure mettendo insieme i voti presi alle ultime elezioni dai partiti al governo si arriva intorno al 90%. E certamente alle prossime insieme supereranno l'80%(se la Meloni non si affloscia nei prossimi due anni, in tal caso confermerebbero il 90% circa). Ma in quest'epoca di antiscientismo dilagante, non mi sorprende che si sia passati a prendere a picconate anche la matematica.
> Insomma, ve li siete scelti voi, eh! Io ve lo dico da 15 anni che ci sono modi più interessanti di trascorre le domeniche che andare a mettere una croce su una scheda...



Ma guarda, effettivamente votare a che serve.

Poi, figurati, possiamo stare tranquilli, tanto c'è tutta gente sobria ed onesta a comandare. Controlla le impostazioni del computer/telefonino, credo che non ti arrivino parecchi thread, tipo quello di Arcuri indagato.

Ma forse a te va bene così, sodomizzati e felici.

Una carezza per te.



Sam ha scritto:


> Su questo, perdonami, non ci possiamo fare nulla.
> La Costituzione ammette rimpasti di maggioranza nel Parlamento all'interno di una legislatura. Questo è il cancro della democrazia parlamentare con proporzionalità pura.
> Ma chi se ne importa, tanto abbiamo la Costituzione _più bella del mondo_, come dice Benigni.
> 
> ...



Ah certo, non l'ho scritto se no mi danno del fascista di destra, ma era sottinteso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ultimo appunto, poi vado a dormire, negli ultimi giorni ho visto amici trentennali scannarsi e mettersi le mani addosso per la questione provax vs novax, Indipendentemente dal vostro pensiero, siete davvero capaci di rinnegare anni di amicizie per una cahata simile? Nulla di scientifico, è solo politica


domanda che è appropriato fare ai manifestanti e loro sostenitori.
non credo che ai vaccinati freghi assolutamente niente della faccenda, gli esaltati dalla situazione sono appunto l'altra fazione.
a lavoro da me ce ne sono 1 o 2 su 50 per dire, non ci sono mai state discussioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche Adolfo la pensava così


si criticava la sinistra perché metteva sempre dentro a tutto il fascismo ed ora guarda un po' la situazione si è ribaltata.
siamo noi (voi) che qualsiasi cosa si faccia o si dica diamo dei fascisti agli altri. questo è essere banderuole.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se ti trovi il paese in constante blocco economico o in guerriglia vuol dire che sono state fatte leggi che non piacciono... fatevene una ragione, in quel caso o molli la presa o usi il pugno di ferro... ora vediamo di che pasta è fatta Draghi...non sempre il pugno di ferro è la soluzione giusta... basta guardare cosa è successo in america con i *"black lives matter"* basta una scintilla, un morto, una manganellata troppo forte su una tempia..un poliziotto dal grilleto facile.. già me li vedo i titoli dei giornali... *da No-vax a MARTIRE!!* e li inizieranno a partire le molotov..
> 
> la polizia intanto ha finito i lacrimogeni...


Ok prendo atto che per te una qualsiasi minoranza (no green pass, no tav, si ius soli, si dl Zan) può mettere a ferro e fuoco l'Italia...se non è essere sovversivi, anarchici e anche fascisti questo non so cosa può esserlo....
P.s. la polizia ha smesso con i lacrimogeni perchè ha bloccato il varco di accesso.
P.s.s. il giorno che partirà una molotov finiranno subito tutte le manifestazioni....e rimarranno in piazza solo gli anarchici ed i sovversivi ai quali del green pass nulla frega...


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ok prendo atto che per te una qualsiasi minoranza (no green pass, no tav, si ius soli, si dl Zan) può mettere a ferro e fuoco l'Italia...se non è essere sovversivi, anarchici e anche fascisti questo non so cosa può esserlo....
> P.s. la polizia ha smesso con i lacrimogeni perchè ha bloccato il varco di accesso.
> P.s.s. il giorno che partirà una molotov finiranno subito tutte le manifestazioni....e rimarranno in piazza solo gli anarchici ed i sovversivi ai quali del green pass nulla frega...


ripeto i sovversivi sono la polizia che carica un sit-in... se la polizia fa la cavolata di ammazzare qualcuno a quel punto siete voi nel torto marcio e la popolazione ( minoranza o chi vuole ) avrà il diritto di farvela pagare.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io aspetterei 10 giorni prima di dire che i contagi sono calati. Crisanti, che ora per molti sarà diventato da virologo a complottista basti vedere che in tv appare molto meno rispetto ai mesi precedenti, ha detto chiaramente che stanno sgonfiando i dati.


si però il dato di fatto è che l'anno scorso di questi tempi praticamente tutta Italia era in zona rossa, gli ospedali erano pieni e così anche le terapie intensive. Posso sgonfiare i numeri dei contagi come vogliono, ma gli ospedali e le terapie intensive oggi di certo non sono pieni.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ripeto i sovversivi sono la polizia che carica un sit-in... se la polizia fa la cavolata di ammazzare qualcuno a quel punto siete voi nel torto marcio e la popolazione avrà il diritto di farvela pagare


Dai su la polizia ha caricato perchè non era una manifestazione ma uno sciopero illegittimo. Poi non capisco per quale motivo se la polizia dovesse ammazzare qualcuno io (o noi) dovremmo essere in torto marcio. e Quale popolazione esattamente avrà il diritto di farmela (farcela) pagare?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però il dato di fatto è che l'anno scorso di questi tempi praticamente tutta Italia era in zona rossa, gli ospedali erano pieni e così anche le terapie intensive. Posso sgonfiare i numeri dei contagi come vogliono, ma gli ospedali e le terapie intensive oggi di certo non sono pieni.


Però quando si fa l'esempio tra noi e gli altri paesi, si dice sempre "eh ma in Germania senza green pass i casi sono aumentati e da noi no". Anche per me contano solo i ricoveri e i morti e dovrebbero contare solo quelli.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai su la polizia ha caricato perchè non era una manifestazione ma uno sciopero illegittimo. Poi non capisco per quale motivo se la polizia dovesse ammazzare qualcuno io (o noi) dovremmo essere in torto marcio. e Quale popolazione esattamente avrà il diritto di farmela (farcela) pagare?


dai su cosa...quindi giustifichi la violenza contro una protesta non violenta "illegale"?? quindi se ci scappa il morto va bene comunque perché non ne avevano diritto? i cortei si faranno lo stesso anche se illegali...fattene una ragione.. i questori non daranno mai l'ok per un corteo "no green pass" è da più di 4 mesi che non approvano i cortei no green pass.. quindi è un paradosso..( se non approvano cortei, manifestazioni o sit-in come si protesta ? siamo la prima democrazia al mondo a oltrepassare la soglia delle libertà...complimenti, in nome della sicurezza )

 dai su... tanto a breve apriranno i lager per chi non si vaccina e potrai mandare il C.V. piccolo Kapò

P.S. era sotto inteso al governo in carica e i suoi fans del red carpet


----------



## vota DC (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai su la polizia ha caricato perchè non era una manifestazione ma uno sciopero illegittimo. Poi non capisco per quale motivo se la polizia dovesse ammazzare qualcuno io (o noi) dovremmo essere in torto marcio. e Quale popolazione esattamente avrà il diritto di farmela (farcela) pagare?


Non ha caricato per una manifestazione altrettanto illegale dove un fascista evaso dai domiciliari parlava sul palco e poi andava a devastare una sede sindacale. 
Fascisti si lasciano fare
Tossici si lasciano fare
Picchiatori cinesi di Prato che menano i lavoratori pakistani e si fanno persino riprendere dalle telecamere si ergono a modelli e ci fanno pure la predica su come si gestisce la pandemia
Gente in carrozzina che manifesta invece viene menata dalla ministra....che poi la ministra era la stessa sotto Conte e questi episodi non c'erano: Draghi è abituato ai yes man della banca europea ma in Italia quando il gatto non c'è i topi come Lamorgese ballano.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Ottobre 2021)

mi stupisco come ancora ci siano persone che non hanno capito che qua ci stiamo giocando la libertà per i prossimi secoli... e forse anche qualcosa di piu della libertà ...
che il GP non è una manovra sanitaria lo sanno pure i sassi oramai. 
quello che la gente non capisce è che una volta stabilito che senza tessera non puoi lavorare, domani senza tessera non puoi viaggiare, dopodomani non puoi fare la spesa, etc..
e il sistema a punti cinese è ben servito.
quindi , vaccinati e non, è meglio che ci si unisce e si combatte questa deriva dittatoriale.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> mi stupisco come ancora ci siano persone che non hanno capito che qua ci stiamo giocando la libertà per i prossimi secoli... e forse anche qualcosa di piu della libertà ...
> che il GP non è una manovra sanitaria lo sanno pure i sassi oramai.
> quello che la gente non capisce è che una volta stabilito che senza tessera non puoi lavorare, domani senza tessera non puoi viaggiare, dopodomani non puoi fare la spesa, etc..
> e il sistema a punti cinese è ben servito.
> quindi , vaccinati e non, è meglio che ci si unisce e si combatte questa deriva dittatoriale.


I mi stupisco invece delle parole di Mattarella di ieri a Pisa che condanna le manifestazioni pacifiche come atti di violenza.. Non si è accorto che gli unici atti di violenza arrivano dalle istituzioni statali che lui rappresenta..

Incredibile..


----------



## raducioiu (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bene un altro che non la pensa come me e mi da anche del nazista...complimenti vivissimi!!!! Che poi se il volere della maggioranza prevale sulla minoranza è nazismo, cosa è chi vuol far prevalere il volere della minoranza su quello della maggioranza???? Aspetto con ansia la risposta....


A dire il vero non ho dato del nazista a nessuno, ho detto che chi sostiene quanto ho scritto sarebbe stato un eccellente nazista che è ben diverso. 
Chi considera sullo stesso piano ciò che è giusto e ciò che è legale è indubbiamente il perfetto cittadino complice di ogni tipo di regime dato che lascia sia lo stato a decretare ciò che è corretto fare o meno e si allinea a quanto stabilito dalle leggi. 
Comunque anche se una minoranza prevarica una maggioranza è a mio parere sbagliato a meno che quella minoranza non stia in realtà rivendicando la propria libertà e lottando contro chi intende imporre la propria volontà.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Ottobre 2021)

io invece mi stupisco che ancora molti non si rendano conto che siamo in una diamine di pandemia e che soluzioni facili e a costo zero non esistono.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io invece mi stupisco che ancora molti non si rendano conto che siamo in una diamine di pandemia e che soluzioni facili e a costo zero non esistono.


Ma il green pass c'entra una cippa lippa con la pandemia


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però il dato di fatto è che l'anno scorso di questi tempi praticamente tutta Italia era in zona rossa, gli ospedali erano pieni e così anche le terapie intensive. Posso sgonfiare i numeri dei contagi come vogliono, ma gli ospedali e le terapie intensive oggi di certo non sono pieni.


è umanamente impossibile gonfiare o sgonfiare questi numeri. al solo pensiero mi sbudello dal ridere seriamente.
non sono sacchi di voti che puoi buttare nella spazzatura o leggere A invece di B a blocchi di 10.000.
qui si parla di gente che occupa ospedali, e l'occupazione degli ospedali, l'assenza sul lavoro ed i morti, nonchè le ambulanze che girano per strada e le testimonianze di chi ci lavora le vedono tutti..
puoi comprarti il silenzio di qualcuno e far passare qualche morto per covid o no ma sarebbe una goccia in un oceano di dati e segnalazioni.
i dati, sottostimati largamente nei primi 3-4 mesi, da più di un anno rispecchiano fedelmente la situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque riflettevo su una cosa: ci sono sommosse, proteste e quant' altro per uno stupido green pass & vaccini & company.

Siamo già in una situazione pseudo-pesante con queste "sciocchezze"

Ma quando tra un paio di anni, questo mini-periodo di vacche grasse terminerà ( fondi aggratisse, prestiti agevolati, bot a bassissimo interesse), cosa succederà quando ci saranno cose molto più serie da affrontare?

Tipo nuove tasse o simili (scemo chi pensa non accadrà), cosa succederà a quel punto?


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ho deciso con la mia compagna di andare sabato a Trieste, 4 ore di viaggio, ci dovrebbe essere il famoso incontro con i ministri.. vedremo..


----------



## sunburn (19 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, effettivamente votare a che serve.
> 
> Poi, figurati, possiamo stare tranquilli, tanto c'è tutta gente sobria ed onesta a comandare. Controlla le impostazioni del computer/telefonino, credo che non ti arrivino parecchi thread, tipo quello di Arcuri indagato.
> 
> ...


Beh fino a un paio di elezioni politiche fa siamo sempre stati uno dei paesi con l’affluenza più alta al mondo, sopra l’80% e talvolta fino al 90%. Risultati? Stendiamo un velo pietoso.
La questione è che tu pensi il problema sia Zingaretti/Di Maio/Renzi(e prima Prodi/D’Alema/ecc) e la soluzione sia Salvini/Meloni(e prima Berlusconi/Bossi/Fini/ecc); l’elettore pd/M5S pensa che il problema sia Salvini/Meloni e la soluzione Zingaretti/Di Maio/Renzi/ecc.
Però tutta ‘sta gente è passata(o passerà) ma i problemi non solo non sono stati risolti ma si sono aggravati. In tutto questo tempo, la costante è l’elettore, di destra o sinistra che sia. E allora due domande fossi in te/voi me le farei.

Per quanto mi riguarda, da adolescente ero un idealista con l’illusione di “poter cambiare il mondo”. Crescendo ho capito che non si può cambiare un’attitudine mentale millenaria e ho deciso di dedicarmi a una vita in linea con le mie idee, facendo al meglio il mio lavoro, non danneggiando il prossimo, dando una mano nel sociale ecc. Non cambierò il Mondo, ma preferisco aiutare la gente che soffre che far parte della gente che s’offre(per andare in pensione prima, per un posto di lavoro, per un “bonus” di 80 euro and so on).


----------



## livestrong (19 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato trionfalmente da Repubblica e dal Corsera, la Polizia sta sgomberando, con tanto di idranti, il porto di Trieste dai lavoratori no Green Pass che stavano manifestando


Io credo che tutte le parti coinvolte in questa vicenda, stiano avendo quel che cercavano. Un individuo può comprensibilmente non volersi vaccinare, per paura o qualunque altro motivo: il campanello d'allarme suona quando questo cerca disperatamente di convincere tutti gli altri di esser nel giusto.

È importante sottolineare che l'ideologia non c'entra nulla: basti vedere quei dipendenti che son tornati tranquillamente a lavorare una volta che la loro azienda gli ha concesso i tamponi gratuiti. Chi non si vaccina pur potendolo fare, salvo poi evangelizzare gli altri con la propria scelta, secondo me tendenzialmente è egocentrico, spesso ha un basso livello d'istruzione ed è disposto a credere a ogni tipo di complotto possibile e immaginabile, giusto per sentirsi più furbo degli altri. Da qui la narrativa dei lupi e delle pecore.

Nel 2021 i dati sono disponibili per tutti. Basta semplicemente saperli consultare cercando di eliminare ogni tipo di bias. Vaccinarsi, oggi, ha solo benefici dal punto di vista statistico, tutto il resto sono speculazioni e chiacchere da bar, da parte di chi non sa nulla di quel che parla.

Si parla di nazismo, di piazza tienanmen, di avvenimenti storici che hanno segnato in negativo la storia umana. Ma che, al contempo, hanno fatto nascere eroi e martiri, che veramente hanno sacrificato la propria vita unicamente per ideali di libertà altrui. In questa società la stra grande maggioranza di individui è una manica di esaltati, narcisisti (spesso patologici), gente talmente piena di sé da negare dati incontrovertibili solo per dirsi da solo, parlandosi allo specchio, di aver avuto ragione.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> mi stupisco come ancora ci siano persone che non hanno capito che qua ci stiamo giocando la libertà per i prossimi secoli... e forse anche qualcosa di piu della libertà ...
> che il GP non è una manovra sanitaria lo sanno pure i sassi oramai.
> quello che la gente non capisce è che una volta stabilito che senza tessera non puoi lavorare, domani senza tessera non puoi viaggiare, dopodomani non puoi fare la spesa, etc..
> e il sistema a punti cinese è ben servito.
> quindi , vaccinati e non, è meglio che ci si unisce e si combatte questa deriva dittatoriale.


per me Vaccino = Libertà


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha caricato per una manifestazione altrettanto illegale dove un fascista evaso dai domiciliari parlava sul palco e poi andava a devastare una sede sindacale.
> Fascisti si lasciano fare
> Tossici si lasciano fare
> Picchiatori cinesi di Prato che menano i lavoratori pakistani e si fanno persino riprendere dalle telecamere si ergono a modelli e ci fanno pure la predica su come si gestisce la pandemia
> Gente in carrozzina che manifesta invece viene menata dalla ministra....che poi la ministra era la stessa sotto Conte e questi episodi non c'erano: Draghi è abituato ai yes man della banca europea ma in Italia quando il gatto non c'è i topi come Lamorgese ballano.


La differenza era innanzitutto che la manifestazione di Roma era legale perché autorizzata e questa no. Poi non ha caricato perché ha arrestato i responsabili senza far andare di mezzo chi non c'entrava nulla, qui al momento non è stato arrestato nessuno.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> A dire il vero non ho dato del nazista a nessuno, ho detto che chi sostiene quanto ho scritto sarebbe stato un eccellente nazista che è ben diverso.
> Chi considera sullo stesso piano ciò che è giusto e ciò che è legale è indubbiamente il perfetto cittadino complice di ogni tipo di regime dato che lascia sia lo stato a decretare ciò che è corretto fare o meno e si allinea a quanto stabilito dalle leggi.
> Comunque anche se una minoranza prevarica una maggioranza è a mio parere sbagliato a meno che quella minoranza non stia in realtà rivendicando la propria libertà e lottando contro chi intende imporre la propria volontà.


Si va bene scrivere sarebbe stato un eccellente nazista e perfetto cittadino complice di ogni tipo di regime è diverso dal dare del nazista....come no...avessi scritto io cose del genere vs un no vax sarei già stato bannato.
Per il resto non hai risposto alla mia domanda su come si chiama una minoranza che vuole imporre il suo pensiero alla minoranza.
Poi torniamo sempre allo stesso punto...manifestare per far valere la propria idea e la propria opinione è assolutamente lecito, fare uno sciopero illegittimo tentando di bloccare un servizio pubblico e dicendo o togli il green pass o andiamo avanti ad oltranza non è ne lecito ne consentito....altrimenti potrebbero fare così tutte le minoranze per qualsiasi cosa...a titolo di esempio come già detto no Tav, lesbiche e gay per il riconoscimento dei loro diritti, gli immigrati per il riconoscimento dello Ius Soli e così via...


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> altro motivo: il campanello d'allarme suona quando questo cerca disperatamente di convincere tutti gli altri di esser nel giusto.


In verità è lo Stato che cerca disperatamente di farci fare 1-2-3 dosi di vaccino sperimentale... io ad esempio non vado in giro a convincere la gente a non vaccinarsi ma rispondo a tono a chi cerca di vendermi la favola che questa sia l'unica soluzione... vaccino+greenpass per una sindrome influenzale particolarmente pesante ma non invincibile.. secondo me un controllo sociale capillare orwelliano con app e patentini di salute non protegge una mazza ne salva l'economia anzi la distrugge ( un dato a caso il 25% dei braccianti agricoli non ha il green-pass.. ) perché è già stato provato che i vaccinati si possono infettare a loro volta...


livestrong ha scritto:


> È importante sottolineare che l'ideologia non c'entra nulla: basti vedere quei dipendenti che son tornati tranquillamente a lavorare una volta che la loro azienda gli ha concesso i tamponi gratuiti.


Ma non è vero i portuali di Trieste hanno rifiutato i tamponi gratuiti... e anche a Ravenna.


livestrong ha scritto:


> Nel 2021 i dati sono disponibili per tutti. Basta semplicemente saperli consultare cercando di eliminare ogni tipo di bias. Vaccinarsi, oggi, ha solo benefici dal punto di vista statistico, tutto il resto sono speculazioni e chiacchere da bar, da parte di chi non sa nulla di quel che parla.


A me non mi pare che Israele se la stia passando bene...


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> In verità è lo Stato che cerca disperatamente di farci fare 1-2-3 dosi di vaccino sperimentale... io ad esempio non vado in giro a convincere la gente a non vaccinarsi ma rispondo a tono a chi cerca di vendermi la favola che questa sia l'unica soluzione... vaccino+greenpass per una sindrome influenzale particolarmente pesante ma non invincibile.. secondo me un controllo sociale capillare orwelliano con app e patentini di salute non protegge una mazza ne salva l'economia.. perché è già stato provato che i vaccinati si possono infettare a loro volta...
> 
> Ma non è vere i portuali di Trieste hanno rifiutato... ad esempio e anche Ravenna i tamponi gratuiti...
> 
> A me non mi pare che Israele se la stia passando bene...


Ma il vaccino ed il green pass sono due cose diverse....il vaccino serve per contenere la pandemia e svuotare gli ospedali e le terapie intensive e sembra fino ad oggi aver raggiunto il suo scopo (dati alla mano confrontando l'Italia oggi e ad Ottobre 2020). Il green pass è una misura politica per far si che si vaccini più gente possibile....perchè se è vaccinata il 70% della gente il rischio di riempire gli ospedali è ancora alto, se è vaccinato l'83% come oggi il rischio si abbassa, se si vaccina il 90% il rischio di riempire ospedali è minimo....certamente potevano scegliere altri modi es. altri lockdown, continuare con le zone rosse...ma poi in piazza ci sarebbero stati i ristoratori, i baristi, gli estetisti e così via....
P.s. Israele (e anche l'Inghilterra) è in quella situazione perchè per una scelta, con il senno di poi rivelatasi completamente sbagliata, hanno vaccinato prima più persone possibili con la prima dose, non rispettando i tempi per la seconda dose...così il vaccino ha perso gran parte della sua efficacia.


----------



## livestrong (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> In verità è lo Stato che cerca disperatamente di farci fare 1-2-3 dosi di vaccino sperimentale... io ad esempio non vado in giro a convincere la gente a non vaccinarsi ma rispondo a tono a chi cerca di vendermi la favola che questa sia l'unica soluzione... vaccino+greenpass per una sindrome influenzale particolarmente pesante ma non invincibile.. secondo me un controllo sociale capillare orwelliano con app e patentini di salute non protegge una mazza ne salva l'economia.. perché è già stato provato che i vaccinati si possono infettare a loro volta...
> 
> Ma non è vero i portuali di Trieste hanno rifiutato i tamponi gratuiti... e anche a Ravenna.
> 
> A me non mi pare che Israele se la stia passando bene...


È molto più Orwelliano sostenere che il covid provochi gli stessi danni dell'influenza stagionale all'economia, scrivendolo magari da uno smartphone. Quando la memoria è corta il rischio è dietro l'angolo. In Israele la metà dei contagiati non sono stati vaccinati, in quanto con età inferiore agli 11 anni. Quando si osservano i dati bisogna cercare di approfondirli, andando oltre quella che è l'informazione iniziale che porta acqua al proprio mulino. A me quel che turba è questo clima di scontro continuo. I manifestanti anti green pass che si dipingono novelli Robespierre mi fanno francamente ridere, allo stesso modo in cui il muratore vaccinato con la quinta elementare si sente in confronto ai non vaccinati il nuovo Einstein


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> È molto più Orwelliano sostenere che il covid provochi gli stessi danni dell'influenza stagionale all'economia, scrivendolo magari da uno smartphone. Quando la memoria è corta il rischio è dietro l'angolo. In Israele la metà dei contagiati non sono stati vaccinati, in quanto con età inferiore agli 11 anni. Quando si osservano i dati bisogna cercare di approfondirli, andando oltre quella che è l'informazione iniziale che porta acqua al proprio mulino. A me quel che turba è questo clima di scontro continuo. I manifestanti anti green pass che si dipingono novelli Robespierre mi fanno francamente ridere, allo stesso modo in cui il muratore vaccinato con la quinta elementare si sente in confronto ai non vaccinati il nuovo Einstein


leggetevi shwab , il progetto è li. basta leggerlo, unire i puntini. non è difficile, su.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me quel che turba è questo clima di scontro continuo. I manifestanti anti green pass che si dipingono novelli Robespierre mi fanno francamente ridere, allo stesso modo in cui il muratore vaccinato con la quinta elementare si sente in confronto ai non vaccinati il nuovo Einstein


E questo clima di scontro continuo chi lo ha creato?  chi ha il potere??? chi controlla e manipola i media..???? chi ha esasperato fino ad ora??? chi da le bustarelle ai virologi italiani che appaiono nei salotti Tv ogni sera?? chi???
lo scontro lo crei quando ereggi una classe rispetto ad un altra, quando si inizia questo percorso di divisione di qualsiasi società in due classi distinte di persone..a quel punto hai abbandonato la democrazia e le hai sostituite con la tirannia la paura e il sospetto...

Robespierre si diventa quando uno Stato ti opprime... sono 3 anni ormai che ripetono a ruota NE USCIREMO invece ogni anno è sempre peggio..ora basta.


----------



## livestrong (19 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> leggetevi shwab , il progetto è li. basta leggerlo, unire i puntini. non è difficile, su.


Non so a cosa ti riferisca esattamente, se parli della storia del "reset", sono concetti di economia su vasta scala sui quali non mi addentro per manifesta ignoranza. Quale è la tua preparazione? Di cosa ti occupi nella vita? Hai studiato economia e sai ragionare su questi aspetti?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Posto questo video, perchè si svelano cose nuove. Tra queste, che il porto ieri non era bloccato fino a quando non è arrivata la polizia. Quindi, agire in quel modo da parte delle forze dell'ordine non aveva proprio senso.


----------



## livestrong (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E questo clima di scontro continuo chi lo ha creato?  chi ha il potere??? chi controlla e manipola i media..???? chi ha esasperato fino ad ora??? chi da le bustarelle ai virologi italiani che appaiono nei salotti Tv ogni sera?? chi???
> lo scontro lo crei quando ereggi una classe rispetto ad un altra, quando si inizia questo percorso di divisione di qualsiasi società in due classi distinte di persone..a quel punto hai abbandonato la democrazia e le hai sostituite con la tirannia la paura e il sospetto...
> 
> Robespierre si diventa quando uno Stato ti opprime... sono 3 anni ormai che ripetono a ruota NE USCIREMO invece ogni anno è sempre peggio..ora basta.


Questo clima viene creato da entrambe le parti e viene portato avanti dai media che hanno il loro tornaconto a parlare di questi argomenti, visto l'interesse che genera. In una dittatura reale, visto che quella si cita, queste proteste sarebbero state sedate e nessuno avrebbe saputo mai nulla


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In una dittatura reale, visto che quella si cita, queste proteste sarebbero state sedate e nessuno avrebbe saputo mai nulla


E meno male che ancora non lo siamo... ma di questo passo poco ci manca...con questo esperimento sociale del greenpass estesto a tutti i lavoratori... dove anche la testata giornalista più liberal ammette dei dubbi.. che è Il Washington Post..

Rischia che chi gode oggi... domani potrebbe pagarne il prezzo.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Ottobre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisca esattamente, se parli della storia del "reset", sono concetti di economia su vasta scala sui quali non mi addentro per manifesta ignoranza. Quale è la tua preparazione? Di cosa ti occupi nella vita? Hai studiato economia e sai ragionare su questi aspetti?


no nella vita mi occupo di tutt'altro, ma "so ragionare su questi aspetti" 
basta leggere molto velocemente la quarta rivoluzione ind. , non sono concetti solo economici, ma di profonda trasformazione della società, ma non mi dilungo.
già conte se non sbaglio, a marzo 2020, quindi inizio pandemenza, accennò ad una nuova normalità.
2+2.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ho letto un articolo trash de Il Tempo intitolato: "Cacciari e Agamben sbugiardati dai loro colleghi". Leggo il contenuto ed è praticamente il fatto che 100 filosofi hanno votato a favore del Green Pass. Cioè, solo perchè è una maggioranza, sarebbero sbugiardati? Mi aspettavo una spiegazione scientifica, ma anche filosofica visto il tema. Che ridere il giornalismo italiano.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo trash de Il Tempo intitolato: "Cacciari e Agamben sbugiardati dai loro colleghi". Leggo il contenuto ed è praticamente il fatto che 100 filosofi hanno votato a favore del Green Pass. Cioè, solo perchè è una maggioranza, sarebbero sbugiardati? Mi aspettavo una spiegazione scientifica, ma anche filosofica visto il tema. Che ridere il giornalismo italiano.


Dal punto di vista filosofico capisco perfettamente il ragionamento di Agamben, Cacciari e anche Barbero, ti dirò hanno pienamente ragione. 
Dal punto di vista politico, però, penso che Macchiavelli ne avesse capito di più di loro e, anche in questo caso, il fine giustifica i mezzi.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si va bene scrivere sarebbe stato un eccellente nazista e perfetto cittadino complice di ogni tipo di regime è diverso dal dare del nazista....come no...avessi scritto io cose del genere vs un no vax sarei già stato bannato.
> Per il resto non hai risposto alla mia domanda su come si chiama una minoranza che vuole imporre il suo pensiero alla minoranza.
> Poi torniamo sempre allo stesso punto...manifestare per far valere la propria idea e la propria opinione è assolutamente lecito, fare uno sciopero illegittimo tentando di bloccare un servizio pubblico e dicendo o togli il green pass o andiamo avanti ad oltranza non è ne lecito ne consentito....altrimenti potrebbero fare così tutte le minoranze per qualsiasi cosa...a titolo di esempio come già detto no Tav, lesbiche e gay per il riconoscimento dei loro diritti, gli immigrati per il riconoscimento dello Ius Soli e così via...


Anche non indossare il burqa in Afghanistan era e tornerà _illegittimo_. Anche convertirsi a una religione diversa dall'islam in Pakistan è _illegittimo_. Anche criticare il regime o commemorare un massacro o esporre una bandiera tibetana in Cina è _illegittimo_. Anche essere omosessuali in Iran è _illegittimo_. Anche sposare ebrei nel Terzo Reich era _illegittimo_.
E manifestare contro queste cose in quegli stati era ed è illegittimo: _né lecito né consentito._

Inoltre io non ho mai parlato di "diritti" (elemosina dello stato pagata a caro prezzo) ma ho parlato di "libertà", due cose ben diverse.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Anche non indossare il burqa in Afghanistan era e tornerà _illegittimo_. Anche convertirsi a una religione diversa dall'islam in Pakistan è _illegittimo_. Anche criticare il regime o commemorare un massacro o esporre una bandiera tibetana in Cina è _illegittimo_. Anche essere omosessuali in Iran è _illegittimo_. Anche sposare ebrei nel Terzo Reich era _illegittimo_.
> E manifestare contro queste cose in quegli stati era ed è illegittimo: _né lecito né consentito._
> 
> Inoltre io non ho mai parlato di "diritti" (elemosina dello stato pagata a caro prezzo) ma ho parlato di "libertà", due cose ben diverse.


Prendo atto che mischi 100 cose diverse e senza comunque aver risposto alla mia domanda....hai citato cose che nulla c'entrano e soprattutto tutti paesi dove sostanzialmente la democrazia non esiste....paragonare l'Italia all'Iran o al Terzo Reich è quantomeno vergognoso....anche solo x il rispetto di chi quelle cose le vive/le ha vissute! Ho capito che x te il volere della maggioranza in democrazia è nazismo. Direi che è inutile anche solo proseguire nella discussione.


----------



## Alkampfer (20 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> per me Vaccino = Libertà


per me
vaccino = vaccino
libertà = libertà

nel frattempo Draghi ha ridotto di 6 miliardi i fondi alla sanità.
che dire, una bella pandemia .. licenziano e sospendono medici, tagliano i fondi alla sanità.
continuate a cantare sui balconi và...


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> per me
> vaccino = vaccino
> libertà = libertà
> 
> ...


E aumentato di un miliardo i fondi per il reddito da fannulloni. Ma i fenomeni qui si indignano per i tamponi alle aziende.
Sul resto che dire? Condivido pure la punteggiatura.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2021)

*Ne abbiamo le scatole piene.

Sempre i soliti, avvertiti decine di volte. Due topic chiusi contemporaneamente.
Non potete dire che non vi avevamo avvisato.*


----------

